# Sicilia a me: richiesta di aiuto



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao a tutte/i! Avrei bisogno di aiuto, sicliani a me!. Sto pianificando la mia prima (è una  vergogna, lo so!) venuta in Siclia col mio brand new pseudofidanzato  newyorkese. Stavo pensando a 3-4 giorni a Catania, anche per sciare un  po' sull'Etna, e poi 3-4 giorni a Palermo (affittando un'auto, direi).  Potreste darmi qualche consiglio riguardo a Catania (e l'Etna), e  sistemazioni possibili in città, cose da fare/vedere, locali,  ristoranti? Sulla storia dell'arte in teoria dovrei cavarmela più o meno bene, è  il mio campo, anche se non ho ancora fatto nessun piano specifico, sul resto è buio pesto. In  più, il mio "amico" è un po' troppo upper class perché io mi senta  totalmente a mio agio nel proporre luoghi che non ho mai visto; vorrei  trovare qualcosa di molto carino, che insomma piaccia anche a lui che in  genere è abituato a trattarsi molto bene, senza però svenarmi del  tutto. Insomma, io sono già convinta che la Sicilia è un paradiso,  vorrei che anche lui la vedesse così, ho bisogno di bellezza! Però non sono ricca, specie ora dopo il salasso newyorkese. Vi  andrebbe di darmi una mano? Le date sono, più o meno, dal 21 al 28 dic.,  a Catania ci passerremmo i primo 3-4 gg. Grazie infinitamente, anche nel  caso aveste voglia/tempo. Un abbraccio!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte/i! Avrei bisogno di aiuto, sicliani a me!. Sto pianificando la mia prima (è una vergogna, lo so!) venuta in Siclia col mio brand new pseudofidanzato newyorkese. Stavo pensando a 3-4 giorni a Catania, anche per sciare un po' sull'Etna, e poi 3-4 giorni a Palermo (affittando un'auto, direi). Potreste darmi qualche consiglio riguardo a Catania (e l'Etna), e sistemazioni possibili in città, cose da fare/vedere, locali, ristoranti? Sulla storia dell'arte in teoria dovrei cavarmela più o meno bene, è il mio campo, anche se non ho ancora fatto nessun piano specifico, sul resto è buio pesto.* In più, il mio "amico" è un po' troppo upper class perché io mi senta totalmente a mio agio nel proporre luoghi che non ho mai visto; vorrei trovare qualcosa di molto carino, che insomma piaccia anche a lui che in genere è abituato a trattarsi molto bene, senza però svenarmi del tutto.* Insomma, io sono già convinta che la Sicilia è un paradiso, vorrei che anche lui la vedesse così, ho bisogno di bellezza! Però non sono ricca, specie ora dopo il salasso newyorkese. Vi andrebbe di darmi una mano? Le date sono, più o meno, dal 21 al 28 dic., a Catania ci passerremmo i primo 3-4 gg. Grazie infinitamente, anche ne caso aveste voglia/tempo. Un abbraccio!


Upper class e magari pure metrosexual. Porca puttana che cazzo mi tocca leggere.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Upper class e magari pure metrosexual. Porca puttana che cazzo mi tocca leggere.


Sicuramente non apprezzerà u paninu cù a meuza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Upper class e magari pure metrosexual. Porca puttana che cazzo mi tocca leggere.


E' moderatamente salutista, non fissato, non si depila né è particolarmente vanesio. E' solo un uomo in gamba, ma terribilmente newyorkese doc. Coi mezzi per esserlo, il che mi pone un pochino in difficoltà, tutto qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' moderatamente salutista, non fissato, non si depila né è particolarmente vanesio. E' solo un uomo in gamba, ma terribilmente newyorkese doc. Coi mezzi per esserlo, il che mi pone un pochino in difficoltà, tutto qui.


Ma in difficoltà de che? Ma che ti frega, lo porti in Sicilia e la Sicilia è bella tutta, anche senza per forza di cosa somigliare ad un suburbia ebreo di New York.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sicuramente non apprezzerà u paninu cù a meuza.


beh, questo non lo so: riguardo lo street food non mi pare di averlo mai visto dire "no, che schifo". D'altronde, è americano... Comunque, non vi chiedevo questo. Vi chiedevo cose un pochino più consistenti (tipo: alberghi/sistemazioni belle ma non da svenarsi, ristoranti, posti da girare, cose così). Insomma, cosa mi consigliereste per Catania e poi Palermo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma in difficoltà de che? Ma che ti frega, lo porti in Sicilia e la Sicilia è bella tutta, anche senza per forza di cosa somigliare ad un suburbia ebreo di New York.


Vabbè, bello de casa, facciamo che se non hai nulla da proporre il silenzio è d'oro, eh


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Vabbè, bello de casa, facciamo che se non hai nulla da proporre il silenzio è d'oro, eh


Ma è talmente farlocco quello che vai cercando, o meglio la maniera in cui l'hai messa, che saresti da fucilazione sul posto. Ma che cazzo vai tanto in giro ed il cervello ti si stringe invece d'allargarsi. Boh. Ciao.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è talmente farlocco quello che vai cercando, o meglio la maniera in cui l'hai messa, che saresti da fucilazione sul posto. Ma che cazzo vai tanto in giro ed il cervello ti si stringe invece d'allargarsi. Boh. Ciao.


ok, dato il tuo giudizio quotidiano, senza mai nulla sapere, c'è altro? Ho solo chiesto, a chi le conosce, sistemazioni e posti molto belli non troppo costosi. Se hai da proporne, ascolto. Altrimenti, evita, no? E' solo un esercizio di aria fritta...


ma perché non ti rilassi? Un giretto a NY potrebbe farti solo bene...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, dato il tuo giudizio quotidiano, senza mai nulla sapere, c'è altro? Ho solo chiesto, a chi le conosce, sistemazioni e posti molto belli non troppo costosi. Se hai da proporne, ascolto. Altrimenti, evita, no? E' solo un esercizio di aria fritta...
> 
> 
> ma perché non ti rilassi? Un giretto a NY potrebbe farti solo bene...


... ma anche a San Cesareo sul Panaro, secondo me.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma anche a San Cesareo sul Panaro, secondo me.


ciao Sbri! D'accordissimo  Per la Sicilia, hai qualche consiglio da darmi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ciao Sbri! D'accordissimo  Per la Sicilia, hai qualche consiglio da darmi?


Purtroppo tesoro la conosco pochissimo, a Catania non sono mai stata, a Palermo sì... potrei solo darti il nome di un albergo in centro, se me lo ricordassi... provo a cercare nei miei archivi, se trovo qualcosa ti mando un MP.


----------



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte/i! Avrei bisogno di aiuto, sicliani a me!. Sto pianificando la mia prima (è una  vergogna, lo so!) venuta in Siclia col mio brand new pseudofidanzato  newyorkese. Stavo pensando a 3-4 giorni a Catania, anche per sciare un  po' sull'Etna, e poi 3-4 giorni a Palermo (affittando un'auto, direi).  Potreste darmi qualche consiglio riguardo a Catania (e l'Etna), e  sistemazioni possibili in città, cose da fare/vedere, locali,  ristoranti? Sulla storia dell'arte in teoria dovrei cavarmela più o meno bene, è  il mio campo, anche se non ho ancora fatto nessun piano specifico, sul resto è buio pesto. In  più, il mio "amico" è un po' troppo upper class perché io mi senta  totalmente a mio agio nel proporre luoghi che non ho mai visto; vorrei  trovare qualcosa di molto carino, che insomma piaccia anche a lui che in  genere è abituato a trattarsi molto bene, senza però svenarmi del  tutto. Insomma, io sono già convinta che la Sicilia è un paradiso,  vorrei che anche lui la vedesse così, ho bisogno di bellezza! Però non sono ricca, specie ora dopo il salasso newyorkese. Vi  andrebbe di darmi una mano? Le date sono, più o meno, dal 21 al 28 dic.,  a Catania ci passerremmo i primo 3-4 gg. Grazie infinitamente, anche nel  caso aveste voglia/tempo. Un abbraccio!



Ciao...bentornata:smile:

Se vuoi, ti do in mp il numero di telefono di mio padre (paura) che in questo periodo sta vivendo proprio a catania.
Più che altro lui è per le cose da vedere che in genere i turisti schifano perchè non sanno esistere.

mamma mia che bella la sicilia.
Quanto mi manca...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, dato il tuo giudizio quotidiano, senza mai nulla sapere, c'è altro? Ho solo chiesto, a chi le conosce, sistemazioni e posti molto belli non troppo costosi. Se hai da proporne, ascolto. Altrimenti, evita, no? E' solo un esercizio di aria fritta...
> 
> 
> ma perché non ti rilassi? Un giretto a NY potrebbe farti solo bene...


Ancora? No, basta. Già dato plurivolte. Ma è proprio che sei starata concettualmente. L'idea di far bella figura con uno di New York perchè è abituato a sto cazzo (secondo te) e la Sicilia potrebbe non essere abbastanza upper class è talmente scema e genuinamente men che cosmopolita che aria fritta sto cazzo. Senza contare la sveglionata del portarlo in posto belli (o meglio, abbastanza upper class) che però costino poco perchè devi fingerti benestante/ricca sempre per non sfigurare. Ma porca puttana. Porca puttana. Dai oh, vaffanculo.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma anche a San Cesareo sul Panaro, secondo me.


Io agli appuntamenti al buio non ci vengo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ancora? No, basta. Già dato plurivolte. Ma è proprio che sei starata concettualmente. L'idea di far bella figura con uno di New York perchè è abituato a sto cazzo (secondo te) e la Sicilia potrebbe non essere abbastanza upper class è talmente scema e genuinamente men che cosmopolita che aria fritta sto cazzo. Senza contare la sveglionata del portarlo in posto belli (o meglio, abbastanza upper class) che però costino poco perchè devi fingerti benestante/ricca sempre per non sfigurare. Ma porca puttana. Porca puttana. Dai oh, vaffanculo.


non ce la fai proprio a non parlare di ciò che non sai, eh. Proprio non ce la fai, deve essere un bel problema nella vita reale... su, su, che non succede nulla se non ti esprimi su ogni topic. Anche perché dati i risultati... E rinnovo l'invito: fatti un giro in giro, non solo qui dentro, magari ti rilassi :smile:

@Tebe ma ciao! Certo che sì, ogni indicazione è ben accetta!
@Grazie Sbri!


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte/i! Avrei bisogno di aiuto, sicliani a me!. Sto pianificando la mia prima (è una  vergogna, lo so!) venuta in Siclia col mio brand new pseudofidanzato  newyorkese. Stavo pensando a 3-4 giorni a Catania, anche per sciare un  po' sull'Etna, e poi 3-4 giorni a Palermo (affittando un'auto, direi).  Potreste darmi qualche consiglio riguardo a Catania (e l'Etna), e  sistemazioni possibili in città, cose da fare/vedere, locali,  ristoranti? Sulla storia dell'arte in teoria dovrei cavarmela più o meno bene, è  il mio campo, anche se non ho ancora fatto nessun piano specifico, sul resto è buio pesto. In  più, il mio "amico" è un po' troppo upper class perché io mi senta  totalmente a mio agio nel proporre luoghi che non ho mai visto; vorrei  trovare qualcosa di molto carino, che insomma piaccia anche a lui che in  genere è abituato a trattarsi molto bene, senza però svenarmi del  tutto. Insomma, io sono già convinta che la Sicilia è un paradiso,  vorrei che anche lui la vedesse così, ho bisogno di bellezza! Però non sono ricca, specie ora dopo il salasso newyorkese. Vi  andrebbe di darmi una mano? Le date sono, più o meno, dal 21 al 28 dic.,  a Catania ci passerremmo i primo 3-4 gg. Grazie infinitamente, anche nel  caso aveste voglia/tempo. Un abbraccio!


a quarantanni ancora con gli pseudofidanzati?
e pure upper class, andiamo bene


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a quarantanni ancora con gli pseudofidanzati?
> e pure upper class, andiamo bene


eccone un'altra! A 40 anni è un'eta perfettissima per gli pseudofidanzati, secondo me...non ce n'è una migliore, ti dirò. Upper class è relativo a me (e, visto che di arte ne bazzicavi, converrai che non è difficile). Cosa c'è di tanto strano? Per fare un esempio spicciolo, ho solo chiesto, a chi ne conosce, una via di mezzo fra l'economicissimo B&B che io sceglierei per me, visto che della sistemazione alberghiera quando viaggio non me ne può fregar di meno, e l'hotel di charme che sceglierebbe lui, che però non mi posso permettere per una settimana. Idem per la ristorazione, etc. Non mi sembra una richiesta così astrusa, no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eccone un'altra! A 40 anni è un'eta perfettissima per gli pseudofidanzati, secondo me...non ce n'è una migliore, ti dirò. Upper class è relativo a me (e, visto che di arte ne bazzicavi, converrai che non è difficile). Cosa c'è di tanto strano? Per fare un esempio spicciolo, ho solo chiesto, a chi ne conosce, una via di mezzo fra l'economicissimo B&B che io sceglierei per me, visto che della sistemazione alberghiera quando viaggio non me ne può fregar di meno, e l'hotel di charme che sceglierebbe lui, che però non mi posso permettere per una settimana. Idem per la ristorazione, etc. Non mi sembra una richiesta così astrusa, no?


Beh si perfetissima a patto che invece tu a vent'anni non ti sia ritrovata incinta e abbia dovuto metter su famiglia no?

Come si dice?

Sono scelte...

Ma dico io una a 40 anni sarà libera di fare come le pare no?

Mi raccomando eh?
Niente uomini sposati che poi succedono pandemoni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

ci mancherebbe.buona vacanza   





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eccone un'altra! A 40 anni è un'eta perfettissima per gli pseudofidanzati, secondo me...non ce n'è una migliore, ti dirò. Upper class è relativo a me (e, visto che di arte ne bazzicavi, converrai che non è difficile). Cosa c'è di tanto strano? Per fare un esempio spicciolo, ho solo chiesto, a chi ne conosce, una via di mezzo fra l'economicissimo B&B che io sceglierei per me, visto che della sistemazione alberghiera quando viaggio non me ne può fregar di meno, e l'hotel di charme che sceglierebbe lui, che però non mi posso permettere per una settimana. Idem per la ristorazione, etc. Non mi sembra una richiesta così astrusa, no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh si perfetissima a patto che invece tu a vent'anni non ti sia ritrovata incinta e abbia dovuto metter su famiglia no?
> 
> Come si dice?
> 
> ...


ma boh, torno qui da una manciata di giorni e già risbatto il muso sul giudizio onnipresente, tutto solo italiano. Cheppalle... E poi, evitando di ribadire il concetto ovvio che non è questo quel che ho chiesto, come funziona: se non ti sei fatto una famiglia (per scelta o per necessità), ti devi velare il capo di nero e viaggiare a occhi bassi, più conveniente all'età? A NY un single di 40 anni è all'apice dell'onda, adulto tanto da divertirsi sul serio, giovane tanto da prenderla con leggerezza manco fosse l'ultimo treno possibile. Che pesantezza, qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma boh, torno qui da una manciata di giorni e già risbatto il muso sul giudizio onnipresente, tutto solo italiano. Cheppalle... E poi, evitando di ribadire il concetto ovvio che non è questo quel che ho chiesto, come funziona: se non ti sei fatto una famiglia (per scelta o per necessità), ti devi velare il capo di nero e viaggiare a occhi bassi, più conveniente all'età? A NY un single di 40 anni è all'apice dell'onda, adulto tanto da divertirsi sul serio, giovane tanto da prenderla con leggerezza manco fosse l'ultimo treno possibile. Che pesantezza.


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahah! Aiuto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

:mrgreen:effettivamente qui un rosso ci stava


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahah! Aiuto.


aiutati che dio t'aiuta. 'azz, dimenticavo che dio sei tu. Se non ce la fai tu...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:effettivamente qui un rosso ci stava


un rosso a me, a te, o al Conte?


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

sei sicura? perché mi sa che è un'onda che ha una discesa poi un po' rapida pure lì





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma boh, torno qui da una manciata di giorni e già risbatto il muso sul giudizio onnipresente, tutto solo italiano. Cheppalle... E poi, evitando di ribadire il concetto ovvio che non è questo quel che ho chiesto, come funziona: se non ti sei fatto una famiglia (per scelta o per necessità), ti devi velare il capo di nero e viaggiare a occhi bassi, più conveniente all'età? A N*Y un single di 40 anni è all'apice dell'onda,* adulto tanto da divertirsi sul serio, giovane tanto da prenderla con leggerezza manco fosse l'ultimo treno possibile. Che pesantezza, qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> un rosso a me, a te, o al Conte?


Per me una birretta, grazie.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> un rosso a me, a te, o al Conte?


a moi.
oggi m'impegno per il record


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io agli appuntamenti al buio non ci vengo.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 
me l'ero persa, bellina.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma boh, torno qui da una manciata di giorni e già risbatto il muso sul giudizio onnipresente, tutto solo italiano. Cheppalle... E poi, evitando di ribadire il concetto ovvio che non è questo quel che ho chiesto, come funziona: se non ti sei fatto una famiglia (per scelta o per necessità), ti devi velare il capo di nero e viaggiare a occhi bassi, più conveniente all'età? A NY un single di 40 anni è all'apice dell'onda, adulto tanto da divertirsi sul serio, giovane tanto da prenderla con leggerezza manco fosse l'ultimo treno possibile. Che pesantezza, qui.


Ma il bello è che Ultimo non ti ha ancora risposto sulla Sicilia...
Beh io adoro le donne vestite di nero...
Che si velino pure il capo
ma sotto che ci siano i pizzi...


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

comunque è lo pseudo che mi attanaglia


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei sicura? perché mi sa che è un'onda che ha una discesa poi un po' rapida pure lì


mah, di quello che accadrà domani mi preoccuperò domani. O dovrei percepire la mia vita come fallimentare perché non ho una famiglia stabile né mi sono voluta riprodurre? Non capisco benissimo cosa intendi; su quel poco che potrei intuire da qui, dissento fortemente. 

se intendi, insomma, che dovrei pensarmi come povera zitella, diciamo che sono lontana anni luce, sia nella percezione, che nella realtà che condivido.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, di quello che accadrà domani mi preoccuperò domani. O dovrei percepire la mia vita come fallimentare perché non ho una famiglia stabile né mi sono voluta riprodurre? Non capisco benissimo cosa intendi; su quel poco che potrei intuire da qui, dissento fortemente.
> 
> se intendi, insomma, che dovrei pensarmi come povera zitella, diciamo che sono lontana anni luce, sia nella percezione, che nella realtà che condivido.


ma no.sto dicendo che comunque alla tua tenera età dovresti sapere se un uomo ti va al 100% e non sia uno pseudo fidanzato.
poi mi riferivo anche al fatto che da quanto ne sapevo il mondo del lavoro in america è particolarmente feroce con chi invecchia


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è lo pseudo che mi attanaglia


An amazing guy I'm dating. Meglio così? Perché negli USA, così direi. Per il futuro, non so. Il tempo farà il suo corso.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

ma questo sempre, dai.
sarà solo questione di termini ma se mi sentissi dare della pseudo m'incazzerei 





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> An amazing guy I'm dating. Meglio così? Perché negli USA, così direi. Per il futuro, non so. Il tempo farà il suo corso.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Dicembre 2013)

Consiglio un uso estensivo di Tripadvisor, assieme al tuo uomo.
Cosa c'è di meglio che preparare il viaggetto in due, scegliendo i posti che ispirano di più?
Comprare una guida e spulciarla assieme?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no.sto dicendo che comunque alla tua tenera età dovresti sapere se un uomo ti va al 100% e non sia uno pseudo fidanzato.
> poi mi riferivo anche al fatto che da quanto ne sapevo il mondo del lavoro in america è particolarmente feroce con chi invecchia


ma parliamo di lavoro o relazioni? Ora mi confondi. Comunque no, nella carriera accademica 40 anni è del tutto accettabile, soprattutto nella ricerca umanistica. Io non ho avuto particolarissime difficoltà, tenuto presente che è comunque una successione infinita di incarichi temporanei.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

prima parlavo di rapporto di coppia poi quando hai risposto su ny ....veramente cercavi informazioni sulla sicilia:singleeye:





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma parliamo di lavoro o relazioni? *Ora mi confondi*. Comunque no, nella carriera accademica 40 anni è del tutto accettabile, soprattutto nella ricerca umanistica. Io non ho avuto particolarissime difficoltà, tenuto presente che è comunque una successione infinita di incarichi temporanei.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo sempre, dai.
> sarà solo questione di termini ma se mi sentissi dare della pseudo m'incazzerei


hahaha, certo! Pseudo lo dico io (quando non mi sente), faccio dell'autoironia. Cosa sia o cosa diventerà, lo vedremo. Certamente non lo presenterei come il mio fidanzato, questo proprio non credo gli piacerebbe, per ora


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> prima parlavo di rapporto di coppia poi quando hai risposto su ny ....veramente cercavi informazioni sulla sicilia:singleeye:


ma sì, ma poi perché parli della ferocia del mondo del lavoro statunitense? Era questo che mi ha confuso.
40 anni, single, a New York è la bestia più diffusa, direi persino gettonatissima. 40 anni disoccupato no, a NY muore per inedia.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sì, *ma poi perché parli della ferocia del mondo del lavoro statunitense?* Era questo che mi ha confuso.
> 40 anni, single, a New York è la bestia più diffusa, direi persino gettonatissima. 40 anni disoccupato no, a NY muore per inedia.


avrò visto troppi film? philadelphia...kramer contro kramer mi hanno rovinato:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Consiglio un uso estensivo di Tripadvisor, assieme al tuo uomo.
> Cosa c'è di meglio che preparare il viaggetto in due, scegliendo i posti che ispirano di più?
> Comprare una guida e spulciarla assieme?


l'uomo in questione, che come dicevo non è mio , è di là e io ora sto di qua. Mi occuperò io di fare una listina di posti possibili fra i quali sceglieremo insieme via skype. L'idea partiva così. Ergo, vorrei evitare di proporre stamberghe :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> l'uomo in questione, che come dicevo non è mio , è di là e io ora sto di qua. Mi occuperò io di fare una listina di posti possibili fra i quali sceglieremo insieme via skype. L'idea partiva così. Ergo, vorrei evitare di proporre stamberghe :mrgreen:



Tripadvisor + una guida tra le più note, in mancanza di consigli da siciliani, trovo che sia cmq la scelta migliore...
L'hai mai usato Tripadvisor? E' davvero molto utile, provalo, magari, con la tua stessa città, così ti rendi conto di come funziona, e ti fai una idea della sua affidabilità...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tripadvisor + una guida tra le più note, in mancanza di consigli da siciliani, trovo che sia cmq la scelta migliore...
> L'hai mai usato Tripadvisor? E' davvero molto utile, provalo, magari, con la tua stessa città, così ti rendi conto di come funziona, e ti fai una idea della sua affidabilità...


anche trivago


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

@Nausicaa, Sbri: stanotte spulcerò. Effettivamente, nella pigrizia più assoluta, speravo in risposte da residenti o assidui frequentatori. C'ho provato


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> @Nausicaa, Sbri: stanotte spulcerò. Effettivamente, nella pigrizia più assoluta, speravo in risposte da residenti o assidui frequentatori. C'ho provato


mah... sai... se mi chiedessi un albergo qui da me sarei messa ancora peggio: quando mai mi è capitato di andarci? Magari per i ristoranti... fuori le mura, però.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah... sai... se mi chiedessi un albergo qui da me sarei messa ancora peggio: quando mai mi è capitato di andarci? Magari per i ristoranti... fuori le mura, però.


Questo in effetti è un rischio; però, se a me chiedessi sistemazioni belle ma non da svenarsi nell'Umbria meridionale, fra abbazie riconvertite e posti incredibili nei paesini medievali, qualcosa ti saprei consigliare, pure non avendo mai avuto bisogno di usarli. Ovviamente, con i ristoranti è più facile; chiedevo anche posti particolari, cose da fare che in genere i residenti sanno molto meglio delle guide :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Questo in effetti è un rischio; però, se a me chiedessi sistemazioni belle ma non da svenarsi nell'Umbria meridionale, fra abbazie riconvertite e posti incredibili nei paesini medievali, qualcosa ti saprei consigliare, pure non avendo mai avuto bisogno di usarli. Ovviamente, con i ristoranti è più facile; chiedevo anche posti particolari, cose da fare che in genere i residenti sanno molto meglio delle guide :smile:


mi ricordo che sulla costa, passata isola delle Femmine, c'è un porticciuolo con un chiosco che fa pane e panelle e i famosi panini con la milza.
4 minuti a piedi c'è una pasticceria da urlo... ma non ricordo il nome del paese.
Bagherìa mi hanno detto sia bellissima.


----------



## Principessa (12 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh si perfetissima a patto che invece tu a vent'anni non ti sia ritrovata incinta e abbia dovuto metter su famiglia no?
> 
> Come si dice?
> 
> ...


Purtroppo io non mi sentirei realizzata a pieno senza un uomo fisso e la possibilità di procreare, però ammiro moltissimo chi ha avuto il coraggio di fare scelte diverse.

Vivere alla giornata, di sole emozioni, senza farsi troppe domande sul domani, non è certo una brutta vita 

Io ho solo bei ricordi......... e la sensazione che crescevo ugualmente......


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi ricordo che sulla costa, passata isola delle Femmine, c'è un porticciuolo con un chiosco che fa pane e panelle e i famosi panini con la milza.
> 4 minuti a piedi c'è una pasticceria da urlo... ma non ricordo il nome del paese.
> Bagherìa mi hanno detto sia bellissima.


me lo segno, la "città delle Ville" sembra proprio bella, grazie!


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Purtroppo io non mi sentirei realizzata a pieno senza un uomo fisso e la possibilità di procreare, però ammiro moltissimo chi ha avuto il coraggio di fare scelte diverse.
> 
> *Vivere alla giornata, di sole emozioni, senza farsi troppe domande* sul domani, non è certo una brutta vita
> 
> Io ho solo bei ricordi......... e la sensazione che crescevo ugualmente......


ma quanti films vi fate...
E' una persona che frequento da pochi mesi, e ora sta a 8000 km, tutto qui. Che io viva alla giornata e di sole emozioni, mai detto (e nemmeno troppo pensato). Uomo fisso e procreazione, mai ritenuto fossero indispensabili, comunque. In mezzo c'è la vita. Sulla seconda, poi, potrei prendere il premio come "membro dell'anno" dell'Associazione Erode.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Cosa vorresti sapere esattamente? 

Eventualmente si possono scrivere i siti e i cellulari dei vari ristoranti e alberghi in pubblica? 

Il budget per l'albergo? Per i ristoranti?

Mi fai capire su cosa sei più portata sul passarti il tempo e su che tipo di arte sei più propensa a visitare?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cosa vorresti sapere esattamente?
> 
> Eventualmente si possono scrivere i siti e i cellulari dei vari ristoranti e alberghi in pubblica?
> 
> ...


Penso che lei ci tenga da morire a fare il figuron con l'americano.
Penso che desideri qualcosa di alternativo e speciale ossia le cose che possano conoscere solo gli autoctoni.

Esempio una mia collega una volta venne a Vicenza e mi mostrò l'albergo che aveva trovato.
Si l'albergo era carino, ma lei non sapeva che era così economico, perchè situato sul viale dove la sera è pieno di puttane, che poi lavorano in quell'albergo.

Certe cose non le scrivono no su trip o su booking no?


----------



## Principessa (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quanti films vi fate...
> E' una persona che frequento da pochi mesi, e ora sta a 8000 km, tutto qui. *Che io viva alla giornata e di sole emozioni, mai detto (e nemmeno troppo pensato)*. Uomo fisso e procreazione, mai ritenuto fossero indispensabili, comunque. In mezzo c'è la vita. Sulla seconda, poi, potrei prendere il premio come "membro dell'anno" dell'Associazione Erode.


Non mi faccio films, descrivo i fatti che racconti così come mi appaiono. Vuoi negare che questo rapporto lo vivi alla giornata e senza pensare al domani? 
Fai benissimo per carità, ma chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso che lei ci tenga da morire a fare il figuron con l'americano.
> Penso che desideri qualcosa di alternativo e speciale ossia le cose che possano conoscere solo gli autoctoni.
> 
> Esempio una mia collega una volta venne a Vicenza e mi mostrò l'albergo che aveva trovato.
> ...



Ci sono un mucchio di cose da considerare e dipendono da quello che loro vogliono, ad esempio: magari la sera gli piace starsene in un localino a bere qualcosa, ora bisogna vedere se gli va bene un localino rinomato ma un po aperto a tutti o qualcosa di sfizioso e più elegante. 
Io consiglierei il localino rinomato ma non troppo IN, dove si sta bene e sei in mezzo alle persone di qualsiasi età e ceto sociale.. E in questo caso darei il nome della via che è pure facile da trovare visto che si trova in luoghi centrali e conosciuti da tutti. 

Che ne so, ad esempio conosco l'hotel delle palme IN IN IN... oppure il motel agip molto bello anche, e qua come costo ci aggiriamo attorno ai 70 euro a notte.

Aò mi serve conoscere di più così posso anche fare qualche telefonata e informare AB.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cosa vorresti sapere esattamente?
> 
> Eventualmente si possono scrivere i siti e i cellulari dei vari ristoranti e alberghi in pubblica?
> 
> ...


ciao Ultimo! Sulla seconda domanda non saprei, ma se mi metti il nome degli alberghi e ristoranti, poi me li cerco io (se hanno un sito web). Altrimenti, mp? Per i prezzi, diciamo che entro i 100 euro a notte per una doppia ce la posso fare, di più farei una dscreta fatica, ma non so bene quali sono i prezzi di mercato (poi, se è meno anche meglio, ma non vorrei chiedere tanto). Poi, non so... Ristoranti: vorrei mangiare bene, in posti non turistici. Se con la vista, meglio. Affittando la macchina, anche fuori Palermo va benissimo, se vale la pena. Locali per la sera, ecco, di movida non so niente, sono tutta orecchi.
L'arte...eccettuata la cappella Palatina, la cattedrale, Santa Maria della Catena e il suo portico, devo rivedere un po' tutto sui miei libri, come dicevo non ci sono mai stata. A Catania, poi, buio pesto nel modo più totale. Ah, per l'arte, dimenticavo: io in genere preferisco l'arte medievale, rinascimentale (ci lavoro) e barocca; sul contemporaneo, che interessa molto il mio amico, ho un'amica palermitana che scrive sul Giornale dell'Arte, qualcosa mi consiglierà. Ma se hai consigli, magari! Grazie in ogni caso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso che lei ci tenga da morire a fare il figuron con l'americano.
> Penso che desideri qualcosa di alternativo e speciale ossia le cose che possano conoscere solo gli autoctoni.
> 
> Esempio una mia collega una volta venne a Vicenza e mi mostrò l'albergo che aveva trovato.
> ...


no, Conte, non voglio fare "il figuron" nel senso deleterio. E' più vera la seconda frase sottolineata. La difficoltà che ho, con lui, è che ha delle abitudini di consumo che sono altre dalle mie. Non si pone troppo il problema del costo, ecco. Se deve magiare Suhi a NY, va nel posto migliore, poco gli importa se costa, senza tasse e mancia, 250 dollari a testa. Io quel problema lì lo devo comunque tenere in conto. E' anche vero che in Italia c'è una bellezza diffusa ovunque, e non è detto che ci si debba svenare per poterne godere (cosa che funziona al contrario negli Stati Uniti). Quindi, ricapitolando, vorrei passare 8 giorni meravigliosi, vedere e fare cose belle/bellissime, se possibile nel versante "vero", "popolare" o comunque "contenuto economicamente" della cosa. Poi, se si riesce, eh. Altrimenti va a dormire e mangiare dove gli pare e ci si becca dopo, che vi devo dire... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, Conte, non voglio fare "il figuron" nel senso deleterio. E' più vera la seconda frase sottolineata. La difficoltà che ho, con lui, è che ha delle abitudini di consumo che sono altre dalle mie. Non si pone troppo il problema del costo, ecco. Se deve magiare Suhi a NY, va nel posto migliore, poco gli importa se costa, senza tasse e mancia, 250 dollari a testa. Io quel problema lì lo devo comunque tenere in conto. E' anche vero che in Italia c'è una bellezza diffusa ovunque, e non è detto che ci si debba svenare per poterne godere (cosa che funziona al contrario negli Stati Uniti). Quindi, ricapitolando, vorrei passare 8 giorni meravigliosi, vedere e fare cose belle/bellissime, se possibile nel versante "vero", "popolare" o comunque "contenuto economicamente" della cosa. Poi, se si riesce, eh. Altrimenti va a dormire e mangiare dove gli pare e ci si becca dopo, che vi devo dire... :mrgreen:


Per me ti stai facendo un pò troppi problemi. Uno da NY trasportato in Italia non ha di quei problemi. Quest'estate un mio amico Irlandese conosciuto a Milano e che si guadagna da vivere facendo la guida per l'Europa a comitive di americani è stato a Roma e, non conoscendola bene, mi ha chiamato. Il gruppo era composto da Texani, Californiani, etc etc uno più impaccato di soldi dell'altro........a mangiare al Pigneto al ristorante i Porchettoni si sentivano come Lucignolo nel Paese dei Balocchi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non mi faccio films, descrivo i fatti che racconti così come mi appaiono. Vuoi negare che questo rapporto lo vivi alla giornata e senza pensare al domani?
> Fai benissimo per carità, ma chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome.



ma scusa, fra "non pensare al domani" e voler incatenare uno per sistemarsi, la differenza la vedo solo io? Le storie si sviluppano nel tempo, e per quel che ne so, fra adulti si parte con freno tirato, sempre. Cioè, ci si frequenta, senza formalizzazione alcuna, e si vede come va. Ora, a me questo pare una via di mezzo fra quest'ossessione alla sistemazione e gli sfarfallii tipici dell'adolescenza. Sempre secondo me, eh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Per me ti stai facendo un pò troppi problemi*. Uno da NY trasportato in Italia non ha di quei problemi. Quest'estate un mio amico Irlandese conosciuto a Milano e che si guadagna da vivere facendo la guida per l'Europa a comitive di americani è stato a Roma e, non conoscendola bene, mi ha chiamato. Il gruppo era composto da Texani, Californiani, etc etc uno più impaccato di soldi dell'altro........a mangiare al Pigneto al ristorante i Porchettoni si sentivano come Lucignolo nel Paese dei Balocchi.


C'hai ragione pure tu! E' che a me piace tanto tanto 
per altro, mi ha mostrato una NY bellissima, sera dopo sera, dai toni a tratti principeschi (non sempre, eh, sta benissimo in molti contesti, non solo nel "suo"); ecco, quel "principesco" non fa parte del mio conto bancario. Tutto qui. Però vorrei che fosse per lui una settimana memorabile, con me, a vedere una parte di quest'isola bellissima che putroppo non conosco per niente. Ecco, questo vorrei.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> C'hai ragione pure tu! E' che a me piace tanto tanto
> per altro, mi ha mostrato una NY bellissima, sera dopo sera, dai toni a tratti principeschi (non sempre, eh, sta benissimo in molti contesti, non solo nel "suo"); ecco, quel "principesco" non fa parte del mio conto bancario. Tutto qui. Però vorrei che fosse per lui una settimana memorabile, con me, a vedere una parte di quest'isola bellissima che putroppo non conosco per niente. Ecco, questo vorrei.


Ma allora gioca con le "armi" a tua disposizione. Faccio l'esempio con Roma: ma secondo te un NewYorkese da cosa potrebbe rimanere più colpito ? Dal Grand Hotel a Via Veneto o dal B&B accogliente a Trastevere ? Dal mega ristorante di Sushi o dalla fraschetta ai castelli ? Vieni in Italia.......e vediti l'Italia.....VERA........e se non dovesse piacerti il tipo d'Italia che ti faccio vedere.....la prossima volta......stattene a casa tua.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma allora gioca con le "armi" a tua disposizione. Faccio l'esempio con Roma: ma secondo te un NewYorkese da cosa potrebbe rimanere più colpito ? Dal Grand Hotel a Via Veneto o dal B&B accogliente a Trastevere ? Dal mega ristorante di Sushi o dalla fraschetta ai castelli ? Vieni in Italia.......e vediti l'Italia.....VERA........e se non dovesse piacerti il tipo d'Italia che ti faccio vedere.....la prossima volta......stattene a casa tua.


daje co le fraschetta a carpineto!!!! portalo li anna!!!
pero ormai l anno prossimo


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma allora gioca con le "armi" a tua disposizione. Faccio l'esempio con Roma: ma secondo te un NewYorkese da cosa potrebbe rimanere più colpito ? Dal Grand Hotel a Via Veneto o dal B&B accogliente a Trastevere ? Dal mega ristorante di Sushi o dalla fraschetta ai castelli ? Vieni in Italia.......e vediti l'Italia.....VERA........e se non dovesse piacerti il tipo d'Italia che ti faccio vedere.....la prossima volta......stattene a casa tua.



<3  questo chiedevo! Posti belli, veri, non smaccati, popolari (ma non schifidi). Insomma, la vera bellissima Sicilia. Poi, se non gli piace, alla fine, non gli piaccio nemmeno io. Me ne farei una ragione  Ma più di qualcosa mi dice che non è così


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> <3 questo chiedevo! Posti belli, veri, non smaccati, popolari (ma non schifidi). Insomma, la vera bellissima Sicilia. Poi, se non gli piace, alla fine, non gli piaccio nemmeno io. Me ne farei una ragione  Ma più di qualcosa mi dice che non è così


Infatti non capisco perchè ti preoccupi del lato economico: se è uomo intelligente, non ti farà pesare la sua disponibilità, anzi dovrebbe apprezzare la tua concretezza e la tua onestà nel non fingere quello che non sei.
Diversamente è un pirla con i soldi


----------



## Tubarao (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> <3  questo chiedevo! Posti belli, veri, non smaccati, popolari (ma non schifidi). Insomma, la vera bellissima Sicilia. Poi, se non gli piace, alla fine, non gli piaccio nemmeno io. Me ne farei una ragione  Ma più di qualcosa mi dice che non è così


Ma in quel caso penso che con la Sicilia come caschi......caschi bene. La sera per la scelta del ristorante, ad esempio, niente di più facile che, passeggiare, guardare dentro, vedere quanta gente c'è e possibilmente capire quanti siciliani che è fondamentale, e con una flappata d'occhi dirgli: Mangiamo qui ? 

Questo è l'abbici proprio


----------



## Tubarao (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diversamente è un pirla con i soldi


Non volevo dirlo io, ma era esattamente il mio pensiero


----------



## Principessa (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma scusa, fra "non pensare al domani" e voler incatenare uno per sistemarsi, la differenza la vedo solo io? Le storie si sviluppano nel tempo, e per quel che ne so, fra adulti si parte con freno tirato, sempre. *Cioè, ci si frequenta, senza formalizzazione alcuna, e si vede come va. *Ora, a me questo pare una via di mezzo fra quest'ossessione alla sistemazione e gli sfarfallii tipici dell'adolescenza. Sempre secondo me, eh.


Io non ci penserei proprio al futuro con uno che vive in un altro continente.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non ci penserei proprio al futuro con uno che vive in un altro continente.


Dipende dal continente


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma in quel caso penso che con la Sicilia come caschi......caschi bene. La sera per la scelta del ristorante, ad esempio, niente di più facile che, passeggiare, guardare dentro, vedere quanta gente c'è e possibilmente capire quanti siciliani che è fondamentale, e con una flappata d'occhi dirgli: Mangiamo qui ?
> 
> Questo è l'abbici proprio


vero verissimo, su tutto: per altro, ho scelto io la Sicilia proprio perché è tempo per me di vederla, e sono profondamente convinta che sia stupenda, una terra delle "mille e una notte". Solo preferirei avere qualche consiglio dagli autoctoni, se possibile, e prenotare per la sera del 24, che per noi due non è festa, ma per l'Italia sì, e in genere passata in famiglia


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non ci penserei proprio al futuro con uno che vive in un altro continente.





Tubarao ha detto:


> Dipende dal continente


e la medaglia va al Tuba!
Principessa, se c'è una cosa che NON voglio, è un futuro qui. Il che non vuol dire nel modo più assoluto che mi attacco a laui come una cozza per fuggire, eh. Io non uso gli altri per fuggire da una vita che mi sta stretta. Cerco di andarmene in ogni modo possibile, professionalmente parlando, e nel frattempo, se conosco qualcuno di speciale, lo frequento. E' molto semplice.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non volevo dirlo io, ma era esattamente il mio pensiero


è che tu sei delicato:mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e la medaglia va al Tuba!
> Principessa, se c'è una cosa che NON voglio, è un futuro qui. Il che non vuol dire nel modo più assoluto che mi attacco a laui come una cozza per fuggire, eh. Io non uso gli altri per fuggire da una vita che mi sta stretta. Cerco di andarmene in ogni modo possibile, professionalmente parlando, e nel frattempo, se conosco qualcuno di speciale, lo frequento. E' molto semplice.


Ah vabbè, se vuoi andar via, cambia tutto  in bocca al lupo!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti non capisco perchè ti preoccupi del lato economico: se è uomo intelligente, non ti farà pesare la sua disponibilità, anzi dovrebbe apprezzare la tua concretezza e la tua onestà nel non fingere quello che non sei.
> Diversamente è un pirla con i soldi



d'accordo, del tutto. Non credo sia un pirla coi soldi. Però è americano: per quanto evoluto, e stranamente, considerata la nazionalità, "cittadino del mondo", è comunque più propenso a vedere come bella una cosa smaccata, opulenta. Per fargli vedere davvero la bellezza di una cosa "piccola" bisogna indicargliela. E' un fattore culturale, non personale. E' cresciuto circondato dall'enorme e l'urlato. A parlare sottovoce, all'inizio non sente niente. Poi certo che sente. A me piace tanto per questo! Però, all'inizio, non sa nemmeno dove guardare


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordo, del tutto. Non credo sia un pirla coi soldi. Però è americano: per quanto evoluto, e stranamente, considerata la nazionalità, "cittadino del mondo", è comunque più propenso a vedere come bella una cosa smaccata, opulenta. Per fargli vedere davvero la bellezza di una cosa "piccola" bisogna indicargliela. E' un fattore culturale, non personale. E' cresciuto circondato dall'enorme e l'urlato. A parlare sottovoce, all'inizio non sente niente. Poi certo che sente. A me piace tanto per questo! Però, all'inizio, non sa nemmeno dove guardare


immagino... beh ci sarai tu per quello.:smile:


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordo, del tutto. Non credo sia un pirla coi soldi. Però è americano: per quanto evoluto, e stranamente, considerata la nazionalità, "cittadino del mondo", è comunque più propenso a vedere come bella una cosa smaccata, opulenta. Per fargli vedere davvero la bellezza di una cosa "piccola" bisogna indicargliela. E' un fattore culturale, non personale. E' cresciuto circondato dall'enorme e l'urlato. A parlare sottovoce, all'inizio non sente niente. Poi certo che sente. A me piace tanto per questo! Però, all'inizio, non sa nemmeno dove guardare


avrai il piacere di fare da guida , speriamo che non gli manchi la sensibilità per la bellezza...perché quella in sicilia come in mille altri posti italiani , davvero non manca.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> immagino... beh ci sarai tu per quello.:smile:





Minerva ha detto:


> avrai il piacere di fare da guida , speriamo che non gli manchi la sensibilità per la bellezza...perché quella in sicilia come in mille altri posti italiani , davvero non manca.


speriamo di esserne davvero in grado, speriamo! Avete presente quanto imbarazzante può essere fare la guida in un posto che non si conosce? Per questo chiedevo ai siciliani: help! 
Eppoi, oh, sono anche un po' egoista, eh. Vorrei anche io innamorarmi di quest'isola, e una settimana è dannatamente breve...


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> speriamo di esserne davvero in grado, speriamo! Avete presente quanto imbarazzante può essere fare la guida in un posto che non si conosce? Per questo chiedevo ai siciliani: help!
> Eppoi, oh, sono anche un po' egoista, eh. Vorrei anche io innamorarmi di quest'isola, e una settimana è dannatamente breve...


a me sembra già un lusso e t'invidio non poco


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordo, del tutto. *Non credo sia un pirla coi soldi.* Però è americano: per quanto evoluto, e stranamente, considerata la nazionalità, "cittadino del mondo", è comunque più propenso a vedere come bella una cosa smaccata, opulenta. Per fargli vedere davvero la bellezza di una cosa "piccola" bisogna indicargliela. E' un fattore culturale, non personale. E' cresciuto circondato dall'enorme e l'urlato. A parlare sottovoce, all'inizio non sente niente. Poi certo che sente. A me piace tanto per questo! Però, all'inizio, non sa nemmeno dove guardare


a parte che è sempre meglio con i soldi che senza, ma non te ne sei accorta fino ad ora se è un pirla o meno?

comunque il mio consiglio è di non fare affatto da guida, che è una menata, ovvero di fare la turista spensierata pure tu, non indicargli niente di grosso:mrgreen: o piccolo e scoprite il tutto insieme!


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono un mucchio di cose da considerare e dipendono da quello che loro vogliono, ad esempio: magari la sera gli piace starsene in un localino a bere qualcosa, ora bisogna vedere se gli va bene un localino rinomato ma un po aperto a tutti o qualcosa di sfizioso e più elegante.
> *Io consiglierei il localino rinomato ma non troppo IN, dove si sta bene e sei in mezzo alle persone di qualsiasi età e ceto sociale.. *E in questo caso darei il nome della via che è pure facile da trovare visto che si trova in luoghi centrali e conosciuti da tutti.
> 
> Che ne so, ad esempio conosco l'hotel delle palme IN IN IN... oppure il motel agip molto bello anche, e qua come costo ci aggiriamo attorno ai 70 euro a notte.
> ...


m'ero persa questa. Sì, il posticino mi piace! Con lui sono stata in posticini a bere, e in posti dall' IN all'INININ (sempre a bere: a NY non si fa altro), non si formalizza troppo, gli pacciono entrambe le situazioni, al limite si mette o si toglie la giacca; io comunque vestitini e tacchi me li porto, accanto ai jeans, non si sa mai. Per me l'importante è che non siano posti da ventenni: ecco, quel target è ritenuto non interessante da entrambi, nè per i locali, nè per andare a mangiare. Entrambi adoriamo gli aperitivi, ma non so se in Sicilia sono diffusi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte che è sempre meglio con i soldi che senza, ma non te ne sei accorta fino ad ora se è un pirla o meno?
> 
> comunque il mio consiglio è di non fare affatto da guida, che è una menata, ovvero di fare la turista spensierata pure tu, non indicargli niente di grosso:mrgreen: o piccolo e scoprite il tutto insieme!



hm, dicevo "credo" perché il mio modo di esprimermi. Sono convinta che NON è un pirla 
D'accordo sulla seconda, anche se, essendo una cultura molto diversa dalla sua, qualcosa dovrò spiegargli. Lui mi ha spiegato un sacco di "usi, costumi e amenità varie", a casa sua, è divertente anche quello :smile:

Poi, essendo una storica dell'arte, alcune cose se le aspetta proprio. Tipo spiegargli bene cosa è la cappella palatina o chi è Antonello da Messina, ma quello è/sarà un piacere.


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, dicevo "credo" perché il mio modo di esprimermi. Sono convinta che NON è un pirla
> D'accordo sulla seconda, anche se,* essendo una cultura molto diversa dalla sua, qualcosa dovrò spiegargli.* Lui mi ha spiegato un sacco di "usi, costumi e amenità varie", a casa sua, è divertente anche quello :smile:
> 
> Poi, essendo una storica dell'arte, alcune cose se le aspetta proprio. Tipo spiegargli bene cosa è la cappella palatina o chi è Antonello da Messina, ma quello è/sarà un piacere.



ma tu non sei del nord? guarda che la Sicilia è tipo un paese straniero, che gli vuoi spiegare degli usi e costumi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu non sei del nord? guarda che la Sicilia è tipo un paese straniero, che gli vuoi spiegare degli usi e costumi?


hahahahaha, pure questo è vero. Inventerò :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (12 Dicembre 2013)

Un newyorkese in Sicilia non è uno statunitense in Sicilia. Un newyorkese è un newyorkese e non è un americano. AnnaBlume, io premetterei che si dovrà adattare. Premettilo, perché si dovrà adattare. Questa è la verità. Con 100 euro a notte in Italia, persino in Sicilia, non dormi alla newyorkese. Rasségnati.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un newyorkese in Sicilia non è uno statunitense in Sicilia. Un newyorkese è un newyorkese e non è un americano. AnnaBlume, io premetterei che si dovrà adattare. Premettilo, perché si dovrà adattare. Questa è la verità. Con 100 euro a notte in Italia, persino in Sicilia, non dormi alla newyorkese. Rasségnati.


eh, io ho cercato di dirla questa cosa, ma guarda cos'è successo...
Lo sa che si dovrà adattare. Però, ha viaggiato in lungo e largo nel sudest asiatico, peggio non gli sembrerà :smile:
Il brutto, poi, è che non è un semplice Newyorkese, è puro Manhattaniano, per ascendenza e scelta confermata...Io negli scorsi mesi vivevo a Brooklyn (per altro, zona piuttosto figa) e m'ha preso per il culo tutto il tempo, della serie: "ma dove sei finita?"....ridendo, certo, ma...

Però, c'è anche una bellezza in Italia che non costa centinaia e centinaia di euro, voglio sperare. Se penso alle stanzette delle 5 Terre in Liguria... cavoli, posti bellissimi! Dunque cerco posti carini, carini davvero se riesco, poi quel che posso, posso, altrimenti si arrangia e sceglie (e paga) lui, che altro posso fare?

come dicevamo con Sbri, Tuba, etc, se questo non gli piace, alla fin fine, non gli piaccio nemmeno troppo io. Che giocare coi vestini improbabili qualche sera è una cosa, ma a pensare che non ci si possa discostare da lì, allora no, le cose cambiano. Vedremo...


----------



## sienne (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao AnnaBlum,

scusami, non ho letto tutto, forse è già stato detto.
Perché non te lo fai un po' complice? 
Nel senso, anche tu non conosci la Sicilia e ti stai informando qui.
Poi puoi disquisire con lui, che per ora, scegli tu ... 
ma in fin dei conti, sarà da scoprire assieme ... 

Penso, che anche lui, non conosca tutta l'America ... 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un newyorkese in Sicilia non è uno statunitense in Sicilia. Un newyorkese è un newyorkese e non è un americano. AnnaBlume, io premetterei che si dovrà adattare. Premettilo, perché si dovrà adattare. Questa è la verità. Con 100 euro a notte in Italia, persino in Sicilia, non dormi alla newyorkese. Rasségnati.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Il brutto, poi, è che non è un semplice Newyorkese, è puro Manhattaniano, per ascendenza e scelta confermata...I


Dato che Sbriciolata dice che sono delicato mi esprimerò cercando di usare un leggero eufemismo 

Da come ne parlate, stò povero cristiano già me stà sul cazzo 






Per fortuna che in Sicilia deve andarci con Anna.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dato che Sbriciolata dice che sono delicato mi esprimerò cercando di usare un leggero eufemismo
> 
> Da come ne parlate, stò povero cristiano già me stà sul cazzo
> 
> ...


bonjur fines


----------



## Tubarao (12 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bonjur fines


Ma è cosi Miss..... 

E' NewYorchese......
E' Manhattaniano......
E si deve adattare........
E si deve rassegnare.....


Cazzo, se dovesse andarci col Dalai Lama in Sicilia, forse Anna avrebbe meno problemi


----------



## Caciottina (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è cosi Miss.....
> 
> E' NewYorchese......
> E' Manhattaniano......
> ...


ma io non ho ancora capito qual'e' il problema....
non possono andare e basta? chi vivra' vedra'....

cazzo


----------



## Tubarao (12 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma io non ho ancora capito qual'e' il problema....
> non possono andare e basta? chi vivra' vedra'....
> 
> cazzo


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Poi*

Ma con tanti posti belli proprio in sicilia?Vicenza no?


----------



## sienne (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma con tanti posti belli proprio in sicilia?Vicenza no?



Ciao 

Oscuroooooo!   :rotfl: .... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma con tanti posti belli proprio in sicilia?Vicenza no?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma con tanti posti belli proprio in sicilia?*Vicenza no?*


ci fecero pure un film, mi pare: Un americano a Vicenza.


...
ma sei tremendo, Oscù....


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un newyorkese in Sicilia non è uno statunitense in Sicilia. Un newyorkese è un newyorkese e non è un americano. AnnaBlume, io premetterei che si dovrà adattare. Premettilo, perché si dovrà adattare. Questa è la verità. Con 100 euro a notte in Italia, persino in Sicilia, non dormi alla newyorkese. Rasségnati.


Ma vai a cucinare e a lavare i piatti, dai. Raus.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma con tanti posti belli proprio in sicilia?Vicenza no?


Ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahah!


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Oscuroooooo!   :rotfl: ....
> 
> ...


Ma scherzi?che cazzo c'è da vedere in sicilia poi?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


mi spiace di non essere stata chiara..... (in tutti i sensi, anzi poi dimmi che fine ha fatto perche se andiamo avanti cosi non passo l esame di praticantato)
ti stavo chiedendo di dirmi quale fosse il problema...

senno stasera non sto in pace per fare TU SAI COSA


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma con tanti posti belli proprio in sicilia?Vicenza no?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma si e bastaaa!E la sicilia,la capitale,napoli,milano,avete rotto,a sorprendilo portalo nella ridente Vicenza,qualche casa sgarrupata,con i cessi fuori ,come nella casa della prateria,le diligenze,dicono che c'è pure lo sceriffo suonatore,pittoresco e raffinato.Ma c'è l'uscita sull'autostrada?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma *io non ho ancora capito qual'e' il problema*....
> non possono andare e basta? chi vivra' vedra'....
> 
> cazzo


Lui è molto choosy.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lui è molto choosy.


ah....allora e' arrivato il momento di sperimentare la vita selvaggia all aperto....
io consiglio il camping.....guardatevi una puntata di bear grylls .....
e poi viaaaaaa.....


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dato che Sbriciolata dice che sono delicato mi esprimerò cercando di usare un leggero eufemismo
> 
> Da come ne parlate, stò povero cristiano già me stà sul cazzo
> 
> ...


ma no, è pure simpaticissimo; poi, la differenza culturale c'è, è evidente in ogni momento, e in genere a me piace, questa differenza! Io sto cercando qualcosa di carino perché ci tengo e ci tengo che sia una bellissima settimana; poi, come va, va. Per chi chiedeva perché non potessimo andare a caso e poi vedere, rispondo che è Natale, è proprio quella settimana lì. Le strutture, o le prenoti o rischi di trovarle piene (o chiuse). Se fosse in un altro periodo, cercherei meno da qui. Stamattina ha fatto fatica a trovare una macchina dall'aereoporto di Catania, che non fosse un furgone (che io preferirei non guidare). Insomma, a Natale prenotare è necessario, per lo meno i due alberghi e la sera del 24 e 25.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lui è molto choosy.


lo conosci? Perché al limite lo posso dire io, al limite.


----------



## sienne (12 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah....allora e' arrivato il momento di sperimentare la vita selvaggia all aperto....
> io consiglio il camping.....guardatevi una puntata di bear grylls .....
> e poi viaaaaaa.....



Ciao miss,

mi è ritornato in mente il mio primo InterRayl ... 
sono finita in Scozia, sopra sopra di notte fonda 
e avevo travato finalmente un campeggio vicino al mare. 
Con tutta la pazienza del cielo e mare presente, ho inchiodato 
quella mia prima tenda, che mi ha costato un occhio. 
Per fortuna l'ho fatto! Una tempesta incredibile ci ha sorpresi tutti ... 
L'indomani ... era solo la mia tenda che era rimasta inchiodata a terra!

A pensare, che mi prendevano in giro ... degli Inglesini, 
hahaha ... 

sienne


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, io ho cercato di dirla questa cosa, ma guarda cos'è successo...
> Lo sa che si dovrà adattare. Però, ha viaggiato in lungo e largo nel sudest asiatico, peggio non gli sembrerà :smile:
> Il brutto, poi, è che non è un semplice Newyorkese, è puro Manhattaniano, per ascendenza e scelta confermata...Io negli scorsi mesi vivevo a Brooklyn (per altro, zona piuttosto figa) e m'ha preso per il culo tutto il tempo, della serie: "ma dove sei finita?"....ridendo, certo, ma...
> 
> ...



ma scusa, come mai questo tizio così manhattaniano etc. etc. frequenta un'italiana? pizza e mandolino?
non sarebbe una terribile caduta di stile, dal suo punto di vista?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah....allora e' arrivato il momento di sperimentare la vita selvaggia all aperto....
> io consiglio il camping.....guardatevi una puntata di bear grylls .....
> e poi viaaaaaa.....


Ma dai, la vita all'aperto, anche in posti inaccessibili, è il MIO modo (e comunque non sempre: in Alaska o Canada sì, a NY no). Non il suo, e non vedo perché dovrei imporglielo!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma dai, la vita all'aperto, anche in posti inaccessibili, è il MIO modo (e comunque non sempre: in Alaska o Canada sì, a NY no). Non il suo, e non vedo perché dovrei imporglielo!


perche se vieni a casa mia cucino io...non tu....
se mi inviti, cucini tu non io...
e' giusto che lui vede il TUO modo....
altrimenti pensera che sei choosy pure tu e finirete come nel film : qualcosa e' cambiato...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> lo conosci? Perché al limite lo posso dire io, al limite.


L'ho intuito dal fatto che ha scelto di fare una vacanza con una ragazza come te, che appare molto classy. :leccaculo:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma scusa, come mai questo tizio così manhattaniano etc. etc. frequenta un'italiana? pizza e mandolino?
> non sarebbe una terribile caduta di stile, dal suo punto di vista?



hahahha, e perché mai? A NY siamo considerati, solo perché italiani, di un cool che più cool non si può. Cosa che ho usato a mio favore con somma gioia. E avere una "pesudofidanzata" estera aggiunge fascino


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche se vieni a casa mia cucino io...non tu....
> se mi inviti, cucini tu non io...
> e' giusto che lui vede il TUO modo....
> altrimenti pensera che sei choosy pure tu e finirete come nel film : qualcosa e' cambiato...


beh, se a casa tua mi inviti e poi mi cucini la carne, io non la mangio, faccio buon viso a cattivissimo gioco e poi a casa tua non vengo più. Io, eh. Lui, non so.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> L'ho intuito dal fatto che ha scelto di fare una vacanza con una ragazza come te, che appare molto classy. :leccaculo:


se lo dici tu...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> mi è ritornato in mente il mio primo InterRayl ...
> sono finita in Scozia, sopra sopra di notte fonda
> ...


grandiosa!


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

qui lo dico e qui lo nego...son verde di bile perché fino ad oggi pensavo di esser tanto smorfiosetta ma  fantastica e annablume mi fanno nera:racchia:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AnnaBlum,
> 
> scusami, non ho letto tutto, forse è già stato detto.
> Perché non te lo fai un po' complice?
> ...


bello! Farò così, ma stanotte, prima, un giro su tripadvisor e trivago me lo faccio, così ho qualcosa su cui partire :smile:


----------



## sienne (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> bello! Farò così, ma stanotte, prima, un giro su tripadvisor e trivago me lo faccio, così ho qualcosa su cui partire :smile:



Ciao AnnaBlum,

lo DEVI fare! Si tratta delle date di natale!
E anche su questo, poi, si può ridere assieme ...  ... 

se non ti leggo più ... toi-toi-toi ... per questo tuo viaggio! 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hahahha, e perché mai? A NY siamo considerati, solo perché italiani, di un cool che più cool non si può. Cosa che ho usato a mio favore con somma gioia. E avere una "pesudofidanzata" estera aggiunge fascino


Quando capisci perché ti trovano snob perché vorresti andare in un bel posto spendendo poco, me lo fai sapere.
Io a NY sono stata in un albergo stupendo e ne sono stata ben contenta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando capisci perché ti trovano snob perché vorresti andare in un bel posto spendendo poco, me lo fai sapere.
> Io a NY sono stata in un albergo stupendo e ne sono stata ben contenta.


eh, ma qui mi giudicano snob anche se solo respiro. E' proprio questo brutto vizio del giudizio senza molto sapere, che non sembrano volersi togliere...com'era? Ah, sì, paese che vai, usanze che trovi. Io lo trovo un filo asfissiante, ma mi passerà


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando capisci perché ti trovano snob perché vorresti andare in un bel posto spendendo poco, me lo fai sapere.
> Io a NY sono stata in un albergo stupendo e ne sono stata ben contenta.


Ma infatti non è mica quello il punto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ancora? No, basta. Già dato plurivolte. Ma è proprio che sei starata concettualmente. L'idea di far bella figura con uno di New York perchè è abituato a sto cazzo (secondo te) e la Sicilia potrebbe non essere abbastanza upper class è talmente scema e genuinamente men che cosmopolita che aria fritta sto cazzo. Senza contare la sveglionata del portarlo in posto belli (o meglio, abbastanza upper class) che però costino poco perchè devi fingerti benestante/ricca sempre per non sfigurare. Ma porca puttana. Porca puttana. Dai oh, vaffanculo.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti non è mica quello il punto.


Ho capito il punto. 
Lascia stare le definizioni. Vuol passare del tempo con un uomo che le piace in posti belli e confortevoli.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito il punto.
> Lascia stare le definizioni. Vuol passare del tempo con un uomo che le piace in posti belli e confortevoli.


No. E' che il suo amico è upper class e lei poi rischia di non trovarsi a sui agio con lui che arriccia il naso che chissà a cosa sarà mai abituato, a Manhattan, dove appena dici di essere italiana diventi improvvisamente una gran figa. Però siccome è morta di fame inside non è che può permettersi (lei eh) chissà quali cazzo di lussi pensa sia abituato LUI, e quindi vorrebbe fare un po' l'upper class da morta di fame. E' un filo diverso da voler star bene spendendo il giusto, oltre che roba da tso immediato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. E' che il suo amico è upper class e lei poi rischia di non trovarsi a sui agio con lui che arriccia il naso che chissà a cosa sarà mai abituato, a Manhattan, dove appena dici di essere italiana diventi improvvisamente una gran figa. Però siccome è morta di fame inside non è che può permettersi (lei eh) chissà quali cazzo di lussi pensa sia abituato LUI, e quindi vorrebbe fare un po' l'upper class da morta di fame. E' un filo diverso da voler star bene spendendo il giusto, oltre che roba da tso immediato.


io mi stavo chiedendo, giusto adesso, quanta fatica hai incontrato nel prendere il diploma della superiore. Considerato quanto poco decifri un testo, e con quale grettezza mentale lo riassumi, non mi stupirei se avessi dovuto ricorrere al Cepu. Poi mi passa e penso: miii, che brutta vita deve avere. Ah, bello de casa, prima di contestare ciò che io dico di NY, dovresti perlomeno esserci stato, e almeno per un pò. Altrimenti, al solito, il silenzio è più dignitoso


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

ma che paghi tutto lui, fanculo l'indipendenza .torniamo a farci pagare le cose dagli uomini!


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che paghi tutto lui, fanculo l'indipendenza .torniamo a farci pagare le cose dagli uomini!


eh, su questo la smorfiosetta dice no. Smrfiosamente, storcendo appena il naso, come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

Però già trovare il bidet deve fare un effettone :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, su questo la smorfiosetta dice no. Smrfiosamente, storcendo appena il naso, come è giusto che sia.


Mi sa che (come me) non hai ancora capito molto degli uomini.:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, su questo la smorfiosetta dice no. Smrfiosamente, storcendo appena il naso, come è giusto che sia.


eh lo so.
ma mi chiedo se non si stava meglio quando si stava peggio


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io mi stavo chiedendo, giusto adesso, quanta fatica hai incontrato nel prendere il diploma della superiore. Considerato quanto poco decifri un testo, e con quale grettezza mentale lo riassumi, non mi stupirei se avessi dovuto ricorrere al Cepu. Poi mi passa e penso: miii, che brutta vita deve avere. Ah, bello de casa, prima di contestare ciò che io dico di NY, dovresti perlomeno esserci stato, e almeno per un pò. Altrimenti, al solito, il silenzio è più dignitoso


In effetti ben poca fatica. Anche se un paio di professori mi remavano contro perchè sai, ero già così, ma tendenzialmente ero l'idolo delle professoresse. Quelle di italiano mi adoravano addirittura. Le varie che ho cambiato, intendo. Tranne una che mi dava del fascistone ma comunque. Ah, ed a Nuova York, ma non solo, ci sono stato eccome. Per un po'. Una volta una tizia a Los Angeles mi disse con aria trasognata che si capiva che ero europeo già dal modo in cui camminavo. Ma gli americani sono così, non è che sei figa tu, sono per lo più stronzi loro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che (come me) non hai ancora capito molto degli uomini.:mexican:


smorfiosa, snob, classy, scema, da tso: livelli già già raggiunti e tutti in un solo 3d. Pure mantenuta non ce la posso fare. Magari in futuro mi evolvo, come i Pokemon, ma per ora passo


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti ben poca fatica. Anche se un paio di professori mi remavano contro perchè sai, ero già così, ma tendenzialmente ero l'idolo delle professoresse. Quelle di italiano mi adoravano addirittura. Le varie che ho cambiato, intendo. Tranne una che mi dava del fascistone ma comunque. Ah, ed a Nuova York, ma non solo, ci sono stato eccome. Per un po'. Una volta una tizia a Los Angeles mi disse con aria trasognata che si capiva che ero europeo già dal modo in cui camminavo. Ma gli americani sono così, non è che sei figa tu, sono per lo più stronzi loro.



ahahhahahaha, ma ci credi davvero a 'sta roba che ti racconti? Non so, da come parli sembra di sì, sei fantastique.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vai a cucinare e a lavare i piatti, dai. Raus.


E vedi quanto poco ci si capisce tra persone difformi! Pensa che mai come in questa occasione mi sarei genuflessa davanti alle tue imprecazioni all'indirizzo del newyorkese. E tu mi mandi a lavare i piatti! Che spreco, che ignobile spreco.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> smorfiosa, snob, classy, scema, da tso: livelli già già raggiunti e tutti in un solo 3d. Pure mantenuta non ce la posso fare. Magari in futuro mi evolvo, come i Pokemon, ma per ora passo


mantenuta è un'altra cosa.
però nemmeno considerare un'offesa una cena pagata; rilassarci in questo senso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mantenuta è un'altra cosa.
> però nemmeno considerare un'offesa una cena pagata; rilassarci in questo senso.


ma quello è un dare e un avere: mi ha pagato molte cene a NY, e così ho fatto io, per quel che ho potuto (non è facilissimo con lui). Anche in Sicilia, non credo se ne starà sempre con le mani in mano, ma per l'albergo, i biglietti, la macchina etc, vorrei pensarci io. Mi sembra giusto e rispettoso: di là ero a "casa sua". Ora viene lui.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mantenuta è un'altra cosa.
> però nemmeno considerare un'offesa una cena pagata; rilassarci in questo senso.


No no...tu hai chiaramente detto fanculo l indipendenza....
Non fare la vaga


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quello è un dare e un avere: mi ha pagato molte cene a NY, e così ho fatto io, per quel che ho potuto (non è facilissimo con lui). Anche in Sicilia, non credo se ne starà sempre con le mani in mano, ma per l'albergo, i biglietti, la macchina etc, vorrei pensarci io. Mi sembra giusto e rispettoso: di là ero a "casa sua". Ora viene lui.


giusto .
mi raccomando però: da vera smorfiosa fai tutto sempre con l'aria sussiegosa e leggermente sprezzante .
non ti nascondo che per fare ciò a me è rimasta una mezza paresi al labbro ma d'altro canto ... noblesse oblige


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No no...tu hai chiaramente detto fanculo l indipendenza....
> Non fare la vaga


ehm ancora alzata a quest'ora piccina?:unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm ancora alzata a quest'ora piccina?:unhappy:


So le 9....devo ancora cenare


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> giusto .
> mi raccomando però: da vera smorfiosa fai tutto sempre con l'aria sussiegosa e leggermente sprezzante .
> non ti nascondo che per fare ciò a me è rimasta una mezza paresi al labbro ma d'altro canto ... noblesse oblige


:risata::good:


----------



## Principessa (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quello è un dare e un avere: mi ha pagato molte cene a NY, e così ho fatto io, per quel che ho potuto (non è facilissimo con lui). Anche in Sicilia, non credo se ne starà sempre con le mani in mano, ma per l'albergo, i biglietti, la macchina etc, vorrei pensarci io. Mi sembra giusto e rispettoso: di là ero a "casa sua". Ora viene lui.


Vero, ma non dovresti andare troppo oltre le tue forze economiche perché questo sarebbe falsare il rapporto e chi sei tu.
È giusto che tu gli offra secondo il tuo reale tenore di vita.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma qui mi giudicano snob anche se solo respiro. E' proprio questo brutto vizio del giudizio senza molto sapere, che non sembrano volersi togliere...com'era? Ah, sì, paese che vai, usanze che trovi. Io lo trovo un filo asfissiante, ma mi passerà


Vieni a Vicenza...
E non ti sentirai più snob.

Certi nostri industriali potrebbero comperarsi la Sicilia intera se volessero!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che paghi tutto lui, fanculo l'indipendenza .torniamo a farci pagare le cose dagli uomini!


Da perfetta Genovese no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quello è un dare e un avere: mi ha pagato molte cene a NY, e così ho fatto io, per quel che ho potuto (non è facilissimo con lui). Anche in Sicilia, non credo se ne starà sempre con le mani in mano, ma per l'albergo, i biglietti, la macchina etc, vorrei pensarci io. Mi sembra giusto e rispettoso: di là ero a "casa sua". Ora viene lui.


Ma perchè proprio la Sicilia?
Per me l'Umbria è meglio...
E per uno di New York opterei per la Toscana.

Lasciando da parte Vicenza
Io a Bologna avevo come vicine di casa delle statunitensi.

Loro mi hanno detto che se potessero si smonterebbero Venezia pezzo per pezzo.

Ovvio io detesto Venezia...

Ma insomma non ti è più semplice mostrargli le cose del tuo paese che conosci e ami?

Dico una cosa a caso...
Come puoi pensare che un newyorkese possa immaginare di come sia una cosa come Spello?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vero, ma non dovresti andare troppo oltre le tue forze economiche perché questo sarebbe falsare il rapporto e chi sei tu.
> È giusto che tu gli offra secondo il tuo reale tenore di vita.


ma scusate, che è, l'angolo del consiglio della zia? Ovviamente affronto spese che posso affrontare, mi pare ovvio...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma scusate, che è, l'angolo del consiglio della zia? Ovviamente affronto spese che posso affrontare, mi pare ovvio...


No è l'angolo delle maestre di vita...no?

Ma perchè proprio Catania?
Per me Messina è più bella...per esempio...

Cosa c'è di speciale a Catania?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè proprio la Sicilia?
> Per me l'Umbria è meglio...
> E per uno di New York opterei per la Toscana.
> 
> ...


non lo porto in Umbria nemmeno morta, poi non è la stagione. In Toscana c'è già stato. A Venezia ci andrei e di corsa pure, ma anche lei non è economicissima, diciamo, e comunque mi andava la Sicilia. Non ho mai sciato su un vulcano, per altro. In teoria dovevo "portarlo" in Alta Badia, ma non ho trovato liberi i posti nei quali in genere vado, e una settimana intera sulla Gran Risa ora non la reggo. Sono appena tornata, sfatta, mi devo riposare, non devstarmi.

Edit: azz, dimenticavo Pucon. Su un vulcano ho già sciato. Ve bene, non era in Italia


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No è l'angolo delle maestre di vita...no?
> 
> Ma perchè proprio Catania?
> Per me Messina è più bella...per esempio...
> ...


l'Etna e il centro barocco. Se la neve non ci fosse, giro nei palazzi affrescati.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non lo porto in Umbria nemmeno morta, poi non è la stagione. In Toscana c'è già stato. A Venezia ci andrei e di corsa pure, ma anche lei non è economicissima, diciamo, e comunque mi andava la Sicilia. Non ho mai sciato su un vulcano, per altro. In teoria dovevo "portarlo" in Alta Badia, ma non ho trovato liberi i posti nei quali in genere vado, e una settimana intera sulla Gran Risa ora non la reggo. Sono appena tornata, sfatta, mi devo riposare, non devstarmi.
> 
> Edit: azz, dimenticavo Pucon. Su un vulcano ho già sciato. Ve bene, non era in Italia


Venezia diventa economica se ti ci porta un Veneto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
No?

Loro fanno i prezzi a seconda del tuo accento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensavo che lui non fosse mai stato in italia!


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quello è un dare e un avere: mi ha pagato molte cene a NY, e così ho fatto io, per quel che ho potuto (non è facilissimo con lui). Anche in Sicilia, non credo se ne starà sempre con le mani in mano, ma *per l'albergo, i biglietti, la macchina etc, vorrei pensarci io.* Mi sembra giusto e rispettoso: di là ero a "casa sua". Ora viene lui.


 ma scherzerai mica?? pure etc.?? e che gli devi pagare ancora a questo?

veramente mi sembra esagerato in modo imbarazzante, nel senso che lui dovrebbe rifiutare con tutte le sue forze!


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti ben poca fatica. Anche se un paio di professori mi remavano contro perchè sai, ero già così, ma tendenzialmente ero l'idolo delle professoresse. Quelle di italiano mi adoravano addirittura. Le varie che ho cambiato, intendo. Tranne una che mi dava del fascistone ma comunque. Ah, ed a Nuova York, ma non solo, ci sono stato eccome. Per un po'.* Una volta una tizia a Los Angeles mi disse con aria trasognata che si capiva che ero europeo già dal modo in cui camminavo*. Ma gli americani sono così, non è che sei figa tu, sono per lo più stronzi loro.



ecco che arriva quest'altro!

ma solo ai miei parenti sparpagliati per mezzo mondo è capitato e capita di essere accomunati al solito stereotipo dell'italiano?


----------



## Principessa (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma scusate, che è, l'angolo del consiglio della zia? Ovviamente affronto spese che posso affrontare, mi pare ovvio...


Non è così ovvio, sembri abbastanza presa da questo tizio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma scherzerai mica?? pure etc.?? e che gli devi pagare ancora a questo?
> 
> veramente mi sembra esagerato in modo imbarazzante, nel senso che lui dovrebbe rifiutare con tutte le sue forze!


a me invece sembra esagerato tutto questo, al limite dell'assurdo. Ho chiesto, qui, indicazioni su alberghi, ristoranti e posti. Ho ricevuto in cambio: giudizi, "analisi" su me o lui, aria fritta, insulti e semi insulti del tutto fuori tiro, ancora aria fritta, frasi a caso inarticolate, disquisizioni sugli stereotipi, consigli della zia, opinioni su cosa devo e non devo fare, and so on. Alberghi, avevo chiesto: dritte su posti, consigli "turistici" da chi conosce la Sicilia. Io non so se sono strana io o siete strani voi, ma, insomma, non vi pare un po' troppo? Se l'avessi saputo me ne sarei guardata bene dal chiedere...


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è così ovvio, sembri abbastanza presa da questo tizio.


mah, apparte il fatto che proprio non è l'angolo del consiglio (non richiesto), ma in oni caso, tu conosci persone che sffrontanto spese che non possono sostenere? Boh, frequenti gente strana, che vuoi che ti dica...


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensavo che lui non fosse mai stato in italia!


è già stato sia a Siena che a Roma che a sciare a Bardonecchia, in occasioni diverse.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco che arriva quest'altro!
> 
> ma solo ai miei parenti sparpagliati per mezzo mondo è capitato e capita di essere accomunati al solito stereotipo dell'italiano?


parliamo comunque di stereotipi, comunque a NY è così. Sono fissati in generale sugli europei, e in particolare sugli italiani, li ritengono il figo più figo del mondo. A torto, ma tant'è. Di Los Angeles non so bene, è non è un caso


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

gli stereotipi si trovano ovunque. e così come sono verso gli italiani,
così gli italiani ne hanno verso gli altri ... giusto o sbagliato che sia. 

quando andavo a scuola qui, eravamo in tutto tre stranieri in classe
ed io l'unica femminuccia. non potevo alzare la mano e chieder, perché
la risposta era: ma tu, da "Südländerin" (proveniente dal sud), perché 
t'interessi? ... tanto ti sposerai, farai figli e penserai solo alla casa ... 

quando mi muovevo nel ambito delle comunità italiane, era la stessa cosa.
ma tu, da mezza spagnola, che ne vuoi sapere. voi della Galizia lavorate
solo come degli asini ... vi manca la furbizia ... ecc. ecc. 

quando mi muovevo nel ambito delle comunità spagnole, era la stessa cosa. 
ma tu, da mezza italiana, che ne vuoi sapere. pensate solo come fregare 
e trovare buchi nel sistema per dare di meno ... ecc. ecc. 

ecc. ecc. ecc.
è così. probabilmente server per categorizzare ciò che ci circonda. 
poi, con l'esperienza diretta ... si riceve la possibilità di differenziare. 
infatti, nessuno ora mi attribuisce ad una o all'altra cultura, di chi mi conosce. 

ma la mente umana è terribile. veramente. quando ca. 13 anni fa, sono andata
a vivere su in montagna, in un comune di medio-alto ceto, per essere accettata
mi avevano dato un'aurea di "esotica" ... perché la realtà, che ero figlia di emigrati,
non andava bene ... e il fatto che provenivo da due culture, era perfetto. 
Non mi sono mai vergognata di questo fatto. Infatti, alla festa della nostra 
arrivata in quel paese, organizzata da un rinomato chirurgo, alla prima battuta
del essere esotica ... ho risposto, con il mio tipico sorriso e sguardo ingenuo, 
"ma nooo, figlia di emigrati sono. mamma scappata dalla guerra civile e papa
con una valigia in mano"! ... Non permetto a nessuno di distorcere la realtà, 
solo per un comodo loro! Che vadano tutti a quel paese! E chi sa quale ... 

Ed è normale, che l'entrare, anche solo per qualche giorno, in un altra cultura,
richiede degli adattamenti. E se lui è abituato a certe cose, che poi, non è tipico
di uno di Manhattan, l'essere umano è così, chi più chi meno ... anche questo 
richiede un momentino di orientamento, se certe possibilità non ci sono ancora. 
Ma non è niente, che non si possa affrontare con tanto di sorriso! ... 

Se c'è del disprezzo, allora il ragionamento cambia radicalmente. 
Ma non mi sembra il caso ... credo, che sia più AnnaBlum che vorrebbe 
passare solo dei bei giorni y nada mas, rispettando i suoi "gusti" o abitudini. 



sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> gli stereotipi si trovano ovunque. e così come sono verso gli italiani,
> così gli italiani ne hanno verso gli altri ... giusto o sbagliato che sia.
> ...


grazie Sienne, per questo bel post. Gli stereotipi sono ovunque, lo sappiamo; in genere il nostro è di "piccoli, sporchi, nerastri, poveri, mafiosi, gelosi". A NY, che vede gli italiani in tutt'altro modo, mi sono divertita un sacco :smile: "stylish italian girl" mi piace un sacco di più che "piccola, nera e sporca" 

sulla parte finale, hai proprio colto! Bei giorni, proprio belli, rispettando sia i suoi gusti, che i miei, che le mie possibilità. 
Un abbraccio


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco che arriva quest'altro!
> 
> ma solo ai miei parenti sparpagliati per mezzo mondo è capitato e capita di essere accomunati al solito stereotipo dell'italiano?


Pizza e mandolino? Mafia? Moda? Cosa?


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pizza e mandolino? Mafia? Moda? Cosa?


chettefrega?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chettefrega?


Baciami stupida.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Baciami stupida.


spiace ma non sei abbastanza upper class for me.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma non sei abbastanza upper class for me.


Posso sempre tentare di passare per un upper class portandoti in qualche posto bellissimo, con tutti i comfort a cui sarai sicuramente abituata, ma che costa due euro in croce. Ci sono, ci cono.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso sempre tentare di passare per un upper class portandoti in qualche posto bellissimo, con tutti i comfort a cui sarai sicuramente abituata, ma che costa due euro in croce. Ci sono, ci cono.


eh, ma poi devi aprir bocca. Questo, ti rovina.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma poi devi aprir bocca. Questo, ti rovina.


Per la verità è gran parte del mio indubitabile fascino. L'eloquio intelligente e ficcante e gli spietati occhi di ghiaccio.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

siccome hai detto che fuori sei uguale rispetto a qui,
immagino la delizia di andare in giro con te ;"mi dia quelle chiavi del cazzo " "testa di minchia vorrei un caffé" "porca puttana esci da quel cazzo di bagno"
j'adore


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> siccome hai detto che fuori sei uguale rispetto a qui,
> immagino la delizia di andare in giro con te ;"mi dia quelle chiavi del cazzo " "testa di minchia vorrei un caffé" "porca puttana esci da quel cazzo di bagno"
> j'adore


Bè, presumo che non avrei sempre e comunque a che fare con dei perfetti imbecilli, no? Diciamo di no. Statisticamente parlando è improbabile considerando che andremmo in posti, tu ed io, dove l'accoglienza è business. E quindi no, non avrei necessità di interloquire con tali epiteti. Salvo quando stiamo a trombà, se ti garba.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la verità è gran parte del mio indubitabile fascino. L'eloquio intelligente e ficcante e gli spietati occhi di ghiaccio.



hahahaha, sei divertente in modo agghiacciante, ne convengo. Perfino la scelta degli aggettivi, è agghiacciante...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, presumo che non avrei sempre e comunque a che fare con dei perfetti imbecilli, no? Diciamo di no. Statisticamente parlando è improbabile considerando che andremmo in posti, tu ed io, dove l'accoglienza è business. E quindi no, non avrei necessità di interloquire con tali epiteti. Salvo quando stiamo a trombà, se ti garba.


sempre in riferimento a questo posto devo dedurre però che tu sia attratto dai perfetti imbecilli ,altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la tua permanenza qui.
sicché


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sempre in riferimento a questo posto devo dedurre però che tu sia attratto dai perfetti imbecilli ,altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la tua permanenza qui.
> sicché



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sempre in riferimento a questo posto devo dedurre però che tu sia attratto dai perfetti imbecilli ,altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la tua permanenza qui.
> sicché


Non se hai già avuto modo di dedurlo, ne dubito, ma persino in questo posto, che statisticamente parlando non brilla per QI medio alle stelle, non tratto tutti allo stesso modo. Dipende. Senti, ma ti piace il turpiloquio durante il coito?


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sempre in riferimento a questo posto devo dedurre però che tu sia attratto dai perfetti imbecilli ,altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la tua permanenza qui.
> sicché


il che mi riporta a "miiiiii che vita di merda deve avere". Probabilmente peggiore del passare tutto questo tempo con perfetti imbecilli. Provo tenerezza, alle volte.


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2013)

*Senza riferimento alcuno...*

Upper class?under class?under chiu,bius de cul,sono perplesso per due motivi!Quando incontro una donna che mi fa battere il cuore proprio non mi interessa dove può portarmi e dove no,quello che si può permettere quello che non si può permettere,mi fa battere il cuore può portarmi a frascati,a modena,a cortina,a igea marina,voglio star con lei,dovunque e ovunque!Ma io sono sentimentale e all'antica non sono moderno!Poi onestamente non capisco una cosa,non vedo il bisogno di chiedere consiglio su posti per villeggiare in un forum  come questo,mi sembrerebbe come minimo fuori tema,cosa ci si può aspettare?voglio cambiare la macchina e chiedo informazioni su un forum di cucina.....mha!Insomma internet offre sicuramente opportunità e opzioni che si lasciano preferire a qualsiasi consiglio di qualsiasi natura.


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Upper class?under class?under chiu,bius de cul,sono perplesso per due motivi!Quando incontro una donna che mi fa battere il cuore proprio non mi interessa dove può portarmi e dove no,quello che si può permettere quello che non si può permettere,mi fa battere il cuore può portarmi a frascati,a modena,a cortina,a igea marina,voglio star con lei,dovunque e ovunque!Ma io sono sentimentale e all'antica non sono moderno!Poi onestamente non capisco una cosa,non vedo il bisogno di chiedere consiglio su posti per villeggiare in un forum  come questo,mi sembrerebbe come minimo fuori tema,cosa ci si può aspettare?voglio cambiare la macchina e chiedo informazioni su un forum di cucina.....mha!Insomma internet offre sicuramente opportunità e opzioni che si lasciano preferire a qualsiasi consiglio di qualsiasi natura.



Ciao oscuro,

non lo torvo fuori tema. perché lei, è uscita da un tradimento e dopo un po' 
ha incontrato un uomo che le piace e lei piace a lui. Ci sta tutto e anche di più. 

Perché, non potrei allora parlare del uomo che ho incontrato? ... 
Dopo le rottura di ossa? E chiedervi, come o cosa? ... Ci sta, invece ... 
Nel tutto esiste anche un dopo ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Upper class?under class?under chiu,bius de cul,sono perplesso per due motivi!Quando incontro una donna che mi fa battere il cuore proprio non mi interessa dove può portarmi e dove no,quello che si può permettere quello che non si può permettere,mi fa battere il cuore può portarmi a frascati,a modena,a cortina,a igea marina,voglio star con lei,dovunque e ovunque!Ma io sono sentimentale e all'antica non sono moderno!Poi onestamente non capisco una cosa,non vedo il bisogno di chiedere consiglio su posti per villeggiare in un forum  come questo,mi sembrerebbe come minimo fuori tema,cosa ci si può aspettare?voglio cambiare la macchina e chiedo informazioni su un forum di cucina.....mha!Insomma internet offre sicuramente opportunità e opzioni che si lasciano preferire a qualsiasi consiglio di qualsiasi natura.


Indubbiamente hai ragione, indubbiamente potevo pensarci prima. Però, qui, bazzicano un sacco di persone che mi piacciono, e che probabilmente girano (e poi ci sono i siciliani: Annuccia, Lui, Ultimo), dunque è una piazza migliore di altre per chidere info. Non casualmente ho aperto il 3d in forum libero, posto nel quale si discute di un sacco di roba diversa dal tradimento. Poi, boh, qui c'è anche l'angolo della cucina... Se dovessi  stare qui solo per discettare su tradimento and co, da tempo avrei evitato di passare, non è più un argomento che sento vicino.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Staminchia quanto scrivete, vale la pena leggere tutto? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2013)

*Ciao*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao oscuro,
> 
> non lo torvo fuori tema. perché lei, è uscita da un tradimento e dopo un po'
> ha incontrato un uomo che le piace e lei piace a lui. Ci sta tutto e anche di più.
> ...


Appunto,mi piace una donna,ma è così importante il dove?ma pure a tor vaianica...dai!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Indubbiamente hai ragione, indubbiamente potevo pensarci prima. Però, qui, bazzicano un sacco di persone che mi piacciono, e che probabilmente girano (e poi ci sono i siciliani: Annuccia, Lui, Ultimo), dunque è una piazza come un'altra per chidere info. Non casualmente ho aperto il 3d in forum libero, posto nel quale si discute di un sacco di roba diversa dal tradimento. Poi, boh, qui c'è anche l'angolo della cucina... Se dovessi  stare qui solo per discettare su tradimento and co, da tempo avrei evitato di passare, non è più un argomento che sento vicino.




Leggi PM e muoviti a prenotare che è già tardi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,mi piace una donna,ma è così importante il dove?ma pure a tor vaianica...dai!


ok, sono choosy e l'accendo. Se mi proponi Tor Vaianica mi rifiuto. Lui è uguale uguale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggi PM e muoviti a prenotare che è già tardi.


fatto! graziegraziegrazie


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2013)

*Ok*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, sono choosy e l'accendo. Se mi proponi Tor Vaianica mi rifiuto. Lui è uguale uguale.


Non aggiungo altro!


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,mi piace una donna,ma è così importante il dove?ma pure a tor vaianica...dai!




Ciao oscuro,

ok ... ho capito che non t'interessa sapere ... 
ma se dovessi andare, che ne so, a Vicenza con lui,
qualche dritta me la dai? ... solo così ... 

comunique pense, che Milano basti ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao oscuro,
> 
> ok ... ho capito che non t'interessa sapere ...
> ma se dovessi andare, che ne so, a Vicenza con lui,
> ...


Ma hai interesse per me o per il dove?ma è così importante il dove rispetto a me?ma ti seguo anche a vicenza....!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao oscuro,
> 
> ok ... ho capito che non t'interessa sapere ...
> ma se dovessi andare, che ne so, a Vicenza con lui,
> ...



Scusa, se è storta?


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa, se è storta?



Ciao

hahahahahahaha!!!! ... ohhhhh ... guisto, ne avevamo parlato, 
del "pisello spezzato" ahahahahaha! OK ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai interesse per me o per il dove?ma è così importante il dove rispetto a me?ma ti seguo anche a vicenza....!



Ciao oscuro

tutto chiaro allora ... comunichiamo in incognito ... 
importante sei tu ... lo sai ... il dove, lo decidi tu. 
attento però ... se mi segui, hai da camminare ... 
anche se decidi tu ... come stai con i calli?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao oscuro
> 
> tutto chiaro allora ... comunichiamo in incognito ...
> importante sei tu ... lo sai ... il dove, lo decidi tu.
> ...



Aoja...! sta mooolto bene.! coi calli. :carneval:


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aoja...! sta mooolto bene.! coi calli. :carneval:



Ciao 

chi lo sa, cosa ho scritto ... 

intendo quelle cose ai piedi.
se si aspetta, che gliele massaggio poi ... 
sta fresco ... ad ognuno i propri calli. 

non ne ho ... ho piedini belli belli ...  ... 
mi portano ovunque ... tu dove stai? 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chi lo sa, cosa ho scritto ...
> 
> ...



Ma tesoro.. mica hai scritto nulla di che, è solo che il siculianismo mi prende sempre e leggo sempre con moolta malignità. E, visto che conosco bene alcune situazioni di oscuro e quello che gli tocca fare per avere un minimo di soddisfazione sessuale.... bhe... l'ho immaginato a spippettarsi in bagno quando ho letto che gli domandavi dei calli. Tout-Court. Ad minchiam, Ad Muzum..! 

Sto... bello bello.... seduto comodamente guardando con attenzione youporn..!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto... bello bello.... seduto comodamente guardando con attenzione youporn..!


Ti stai perdendo Mattino 5. Poi non dire che nessuno ti ha avvisato.


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao caro,

OK ... Soddisfazione con quello che puoi. Capisco. 

Mi dispiace ....

sienne

ps: non posso ora mettere faccine, ma sto ridendo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ti stai perdendo Mattino 5. Poi non dire che nessuno ti ha avvisato.



Grazie per il consiglio, forse qualche altra volta, ma è bello bello?

Al momento preferisco farmi una sana sega.


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me invece sembra esagerato tutto questo, al limite dell'assurdo. Ho chiesto, qui, indicazioni su alberghi, ristoranti e posti. Ho ricevuto in cambio: giudizi, "analisi" su me o lui, aria fritta, insulti e semi insulti del tutto fuori tiro, ancora aria fritta, frasi a caso inarticolate, disquisizioni sugli stereotipi, consigli della zia, opinioni su cosa devo e non devo fare, and so on. Alberghi, avevo chiesto: dritte su posti, consigli "turistici" da chi conosce la Sicilia. Io non so se sono strana io o siete strani voi, ma, insomma, non vi pare un po' troppo? Se l'avessi saputo me ne sarei guardata bene dal chiedere...



ok, sono all'antica e secondo me un uomo che è un uomo è tenuto a rifiutare gentilmente questo tipo di offerte
una donna, pure
poi ovviamente se il rapporto si consolida trovo giusto, equo ed ammirevole che chi dei 2 ha più disponibilità economiche offra anche generosamente all'altro, senza distinzioni di sesso


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> parliamo comunque di stereotipi, comunque a NY è così. Sono fissati in generale sugli europei, e in particolare sugli italiani, li ritengono il figo più figo del mondo. A torto, ma tant'è. Di Los Angeles non so bene, è non è un caso





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pizza e mandolino? Mafia? Moda? Cosa?



io sapevo che la parte della popolazione Usa più in auge fosse costituita dai cosiddetti wasp, che ovviamente non hanno nulla a che vedere con gli italiani o gli italoamericani (a parte il colore), ma posso sbagliarmi oppure forse a NY sono particolari, non saprei...


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, sono all'antica e secondo me un uomo che è un uomo è tenuto a rifiutare gentilmente questo tipo di offerte
> una donna, pure
> poi ovviamente se il rapporto si consolida trovo giusto, equo ed ammirevole che chi dei 2 ha più disponibilità economiche offra anche generosamente all'altro, senza distinzioni di sesso



io questa cosa di uomo e donna non l'ho mai pensata. Preferisco metterla come "l'incontro fra due persone libere". Sul consolidamento eventuale futuro, non so, valuterò se mai accadesse. Probabilmente cercherà in tutti modi di pagare tutto quello che potrà, ma sa molto bene che non lo uso come bancomat né mi piace in quanto wealthy. Mi piace perché è poliedrico e molto diverso da me, that's it. Chi si trova lì o invita paga, la prossima volta pagherà l'altro. Ovvio che se prenota il superstellato ristorante dello chef xy perchè "proprio te lo devo far provare", poi si becca il conto. Ma certo non gli propongo un albergo per aspettare poi che tiri fuori la carta di credito. E, *ripeto*, non era questo l'oggetto del contendere. Non chiedevo cosa fare, chiedevo *dove*.


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io questa cosa di uomo e donna non l'ho mai pensata. Preferisco metterla come "l'incontro fra due persone libere". Sul consolidamento eventuale futuro, non so, valuterò se mai accadesse. Probabilmente cercherà in tutti modi di pagare tutto quello che potrà, ma sa molto bene che non lo uso come bancomat né mi piace in quanto wealthy. Mi piace perché è poliedrico e molto diverso da me, that's it. Chi si trova lì o invita paga, la prossima volta pagherà l'altro. Ovvio che se prenota il superstellato ristorante dello chef xy perchè "proprio te lo devo far provare", poi si becca il conto. Ma certo non gli propongo un albergo per aspettare poi che tiri fuori la carta di credito. E, *ripeto*, non era questo l'oggetto del contendere. Non chiedevo cosa fare, chiedevo *dove*.



io non so consigliarti per il viaggetto in Sicily by night.... però volevo farto un saluto

:abbraccio:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> io sapevo che la parte della popolazione Usa più in auge fosse costituita dai cosiddetti wasp, che ovviamente non hanno nulla a che vedere con gli italiani o gli italoamericani (a parte il colore), ma posso sbagliarmi oppure forse a NY sono particolari, non saprei...


Ma i tuoi parenti cosa c'entrano?


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io questa cosa di uomo e donna non l'ho mai pensata. Preferisco metterla come "l'incontro fra due persone libere". Sul consolidamento eventuale futuro, non so, valuterò se mai accadesse. Probabilmente cercherà in tutti modi di pagare tutto quello che potrà, ma sa molto bene che non lo uso come bancomat né mi piace in quanto wealthy. Mi piace perché è poliedrico e molto diverso da me, that's it. Chi si trova lì o invita paga, la prossima volta pagherà l'altro. Ovvio che se prenota il superstellato ristorante dello chef xy perchè "proprio te lo devo far provare", poi si becca il conto. Ma certo non gli propongo un albergo per aspettare poi che tiri fuori la carta di credito. E, *ripeto*, non era questo l'oggetto del contendere. Non chiedevo cosa fare, chiedevo *dove*.



ok, ma mica ho cominciato io a distribuire informazioni sui pagamenti vari ed eventuali...


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma i tuoi parenti cosa c'entrano?



che quelli residenti negli usa non potranno mai essere wasp, no?
mi pare evidente


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> che quelli residenti negli usa non potranno mai essere wasp, no?
> mi pare evidente


...


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> io sapevo che la parte della popolazione Usa più in auge fosse costituita dai cosiddetti wasp, che ovviamente non hanno nulla a che vedere con gli italiani o gli italoamericani (a parte il colore), ma posso sbagliarmi oppure forse a NY sono particolari, non saprei...


a NY è tutto particolare, gli stessi newyorkesi chiamano gli altri americani  "texani", o "californiani", etc, come se li vedessero sostanzialmente diversi. In ogni caso, gli wasp sono repubblicani e protestanti; a NY sono molto più gettonati i liberal-democratici, atei, cosmopoliti e filoeuropei nella autorappresentazione di sé ma nella realtà attaccatissimi all'isola, specie se ci sono nati. Ergo, se riescono, l'europea/o preferirebbero portarsela a casa, non trasferirsi di là. "Conquistare" una donna proveniente dai paesi "culturali", quasi poterla sfoggiare come prova del proprio livello culturale, è oggetto di vanto, a NY, quasi quanto i successi professionali. Divertente, direi, quasi quanto la mole di baggianate "estere" di cui sono sicuri pur in genere preferendo di essere spellati vivi che uscire dall'isola. Il mio Mr. Big non è così, ma il fascino che suscitiamo, anche in persone più strutturate della media e viaggiatori come lui, è innegabile. Questa sensazione non è quella che si prova in altri stati americani, anche se, più volte, ci sono stati persone e gruppi che si sono voluti fotografare con me (orrore!) solo perché italiana. Volevo morì. Ovviamente, parlo da donna; vedo però che gli italiani, col fatto che "lo fanno meglio", dicono, sono molto molto cercati. Sempre a NY, eh. Ovviamente, parlo solo di ciò che ho visto e gli ambienti che ho frequentato (accademici, intellettuali, musicisti, professionisti nelle arti libere). Mai scambiato alcunché con gli agenti di borsa, ad esempio, dunque non so. Comunque, se tiri fuori il passaporto bordeaux, a NY, la risposta è solo  e sempre una: "cool!". Poi, se viene fuori "storica dell'arte, Rinascimento" è un'ecatombe. Ne abbiamo riso molto, io e Mr. Big, ma lui è comunque d'accordo: siamo cool, poche storie. Per una volta, non mi è andata male. Invece che difendermi dalla supposta mia pochezza, come a Parigi, ho dovuto depotenziare la mia (altrettanto supposta) fighità. Cool.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non so consigliarti per il viaggetto in Sicily by night.... però volevo farto un saluto
> 
> :abbraccio:


:abbraccio:un abbraccione a te!


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma scherzerai mica?? pure etc.?? e che gli devi pagare ancora a questo?
> 
> veramente mi sembra esagerato in modo imbarazzante, nel senso che lui dovrebbe rifiutare con tutte le sue forze!





free ha detto:


> ok, ma mica ho cominciato io a distribuire informazioni sui pagamenti vari ed eventuali...


nemmeno io ho "distribuito informazioni", eh. Ho solo risposto a chi, fuori tema, chiedeva quel che per me era già ovvio. Se prenoto io l'albergo con la carta di credito, non è che poi gli presento il conto. Lui, per altro, non lo farebbe mai. Se insiste, molto, vedremo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Upper class?under class?under chiu,bius de cul,sono perplesso per due motivi!Quando incontro una donna che mi fa battere il cuore proprio non mi interessa dove può portarmi e dove no,quello che si può permettere quello che non si può permettere,mi fa battere il cuore può portarmi a frascati,a modena,a cortina,a igea marina,voglio star con lei,dovunque e ovunque!Ma io sono sentimentale e all'antica non sono moderno!Poi onestamente non capisco una cosa,non vedo il bisogno di chiedere consiglio su posti per villeggiare in un forum  come questo,mi sembrerebbe come minimo fuori tema,cosa ci si può aspettare?voglio cambiare la macchina e chiedo informazioni su un forum di cucina.....mha!Insomma internet offre sicuramente opportunità e opzioni che si lasciano preferire a qualsiasi consiglio di qualsiasi natura.


Volevo sapere anch'io se ti andava bene anche Vicenza:carneval: (che per altro è bellissima:up: anche se piccola. Ma anche Firenze non è una metropoli.).



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a NY è tutto particolare, gli stessi newyorkesi chiamano gli altri americani  "texani", o "californiani", etc, come se li vedessero sostanzialmente diversi. In ogni caso, gli wasp sono repubblicani e protestanti; a NY sono molto più gettonati i liberal-democratici, atei, cosmopoliti e filoeuropei nella autorappresentazione di sé ma nella realtà attaccatissimi all'isola, specie se ci sono nati. Ergo, se riescono, l'europea/o preferirebbero portarsela a casa, non trasferirsi di là. "Conquistare" una donna proveniente dai paesi "culturali", quasi poterla sfoggiare come prova del proprio livello culturale, è oggetto di vanto, a NY, quasi quanto i successi professionali. Divertente, direi, quasi quanto la mole di baggianate "estere" di cui sono sicuri pur in genere preferendo di essere spellati vivi che uscire dall'isola. Il mio Mr. Big non è così, ma il fascino che suscitiamo, anche in persone più strutturate della media e viaggiatori come lui, è innegabile. Questa sensazione non è quella che si prova in altri stati americani, anche se, più volte, ci sono stati persone e gruppi che si sono voluti fotografare con me (orrore!) solo perché italiana. Volevo morì. Ovviamente, parlo da donna; vedo però che gli italiani, col fatto che "lo fanno meglio", dicono, sono molto molto cercati. Sempre a NY, eh. Ovviamente, parlo solo di ciò che ho visto e gli ambienti che ho frequentato (accademici, intellettuali, musicisti, professionisti nelle arti libere). Mai scambiato alcunché con gli agenti di borsa, ad esempio, dunque non so. Comunque, se tiri fuori il passaporto bordeaux, a NY, la risposta è solo  e sempre una: "cool!". Poi, se viene fuori "storica dell'arte, Rinascimento" è un'ecatombe. Ne abbiamo riso molto, io e Mr. Big, ma lui è comunque d'accordo: siamo cool, poche storie. Per una volta, non mi è andata male. Invece che difendermi dalla supposta mia pochezza, come a Parigi, ho dovuto depotenziare la mia (altrettanto supposta) fighità. Cool.


Anche a un'osservazione superficiale i  newyorkesi appaiono diversi dagli altri americani che magari incrociamo come turisti nelle nostre città: sono vestiti con una cura che è tipica degli italiani. Anche questa sarà una cosa che notano e apprezzano.
Qualunque americano venga in Italia rimane stupito dalla quantità di monumenti antichi e non si capacitano che siano così antichi (e non ricostruiti:mrgreen o di come si mangi bene. I  newyorkesi hanno qualche vero ristorante, costosissimo, italiano e sanno che abbiamo quella raffinatezza che ai texani è probabilmente ignota.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo sapere anch'io se ti andava bene anche Vicenza:carneval: (che per altro è bellissima:up: anche se piccola. Ma anche Firenze non è una metropoli.).
> 
> 
> Anche a un'osservazione superficiale i  newyorkesi appaiono diversi dagli altri americani che magari incrociamo come turisti nelle nostre città: sono vestiti con una cura che è tipica degli italiani. Anche questa sarà una cosa che notano e apprezzano.
> Qualunque americano venga in Italia rimane stupito dalla quantità di monumenti antichi e non si capacitano che siano così antichi (e non ricostruiti:mrgreen o di come si mangi bene. I  newyorkesi hanno qualche vero ristorante, costosissimo, italiano e sanno che abbiamo quella raffinatezza che ai texani è probabilmente ignota.


Tutto verissimo, a partire dagli abiti, ai ristoranti, tutto. Addirittura, ci sono pizzicherie-formaggerie italiane, come Dean & De Luca, che costano quanto Tiffany (ma il formaggio è buonissimo, come ogni altra cosa lì) e nonostante questo hanno fuori la fila in ogni momento della giornata. Un posto così altrove fallirebbe, negli USA (tranne forse S. Francisco), a NY fa palate di soldi. Insomma, si trattano bene sotto ogni punto di vista, se se lo possono permettere. Uno statunitense di altrove, in genere, no. Anche la raffinatezza e ricchezza della proposta culturale è proprio di altro universo, ma questo lo si sapeva.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tutto verissimo, a partire dagli abiti, ai ristoranti, tutto. Addirittura, ci sono pizzicherie-formaggerie italiane, come Dean & De Luca, che costano quanto Tiffany (ma il formaggio è buonissimo, come ogni altra cosa lì) e nonostante questo hanno fuori la fila in ogni momento della giornata. Un posto così altrove fallirebbe, negli USA (tranne forse S. Francisco), a NY fa palate di soldi. Insomma, si trattano bene sotto ogni punto di vista, se se lo possono permettere. Uno statunitense di altrove, in genere, no. Anche la raffinatezza e ricchezza della proposta culturale è proprio di altro universo, ma questo lo si sapeva.


... ma hai trovato?


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma hai trovato?


sembra di sì, per lo meno per gli alberghi. Per Catania, ne ho selezionati 3, di diverse tipologie; per Palermo, uno di quelli indicatomi da Ultimo e un B&B molto bello indicatomi da un'amica. Stanotte (tarda) chiacchiero via skype con Mr. Big e sento la sua opinione. Grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sembra di sì, per lo meno per gli alberghi. Per Catania, ne ho selezionati 3, di diverse tipologie; per Palermo, uno di quelli indicatomi da Ultimo e un B&B molto bello indicatomi da un'amica. Stanotte (tarda) chiacchiero via skype con *Mr. Big *e sento la sua opinione. Grazie!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sembra di sì, per lo meno per gli alberghi. Per Catania, ne ho selezionati 3, di diverse tipologie; per Palermo, uno di quelli indicatomi da Ultimo e un B&B molto bello indicatomi da un'amica. Stanotte (tarda) chiacchiero via skype con* Mr. Big *e sento la sua opinione. Grazie!


i danni che fanno certi telefilm...


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i danni che fanno certi telefilm...


ahò, grosso è grosso; pesudofidanzato me l'hanno bocciato, come lo devo chiamà, 'sto tizio? Ditemelo voi, così mi adeguo :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i danni che fanno certi telefilm...


Dici che sta sognando l'evoluzione della storia con l'obiettivo di una cabina-armadio? :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dici che sta sognando l'evoluzione della storia con l'obiettivo di una cabina-armadio? :carneval:


diciamo che, però, alla voce "something blue" sceglierei ben altro che le décolletés di Manolo Blahnik. Sergio Rossi, già meglio :mrgreen: La stiratrice di Picasso (anche se non saprei come indossarla), meglio ancora


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> diciamo che, però, alla voce "something blue" sceglierei ben altro che le décolletés di Manolo Blahnik. Sergio Rossi, già meglio :mrgreen: La stiratrice di Picasso (anche se non saprei come indossarla), meglio ancora


Quella cabina armadio andrebbe bene anche riempita con vestiti del mercato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella cabina armadio andrebbe bene anche riempita con vestiti del mercato.


ah beh, per me quella cabina armadio senza i vestiti di Patricia Field (la costumista di Carrie) o simili non vale niente. Tranne che per il sesso riparatore, intendo :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah beh, per me quella cabina armadio senza i vestiti di Patricia Field (la costumista di Carrie) o simili non vale niente. *Tranne che per il sesso riparatore *, intendo :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In quella cabina anche dei jeans e una t shirt starebbero comode


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nemmeno io ho "distribuito informazioni", eh. Ho solo risposto a chi, fuori tema, chiedeva quel che per me era già ovvio. Se prenoto io l'albergo con la carta di credito, non è che poi gli presento il conto. Lui, per altro, non lo farebbe mai. Se insiste, molto, vedremo.



ma lo sai che su un forum va così
e si può anche non rispondere, tra l'altro, mica siamo al commissariato
comunque lo dicevo per te, mi spiace che non hai colto le mie buone intenzioni


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *a NY è tutto particolare, gli stessi newyorkesi chiamano gli altri americani  "texani", o "californiani", etc, come se li vedessero sostanzialmente diversi.* In ogni caso, gli wasp sono repubblicani e protestanti; a NY sono molto più gettonati i liberal-democratici, atei, cosmopoliti e filoeuropei nella autorappresentazione di sé ma nella realtà attaccatissimi all'isola, specie se ci sono nati. Ergo, se riescono, l'europea/o preferirebbero portarsela a casa, non trasferirsi di là. "Conquistare" una donna proveniente dai paesi "culturali", quasi poterla sfoggiare come prova del proprio livello culturale, è oggetto di vanto, a NY, quasi quanto i successi professionali. Divertente, direi, quasi quanto la mole di baggianate "estere" di cui sono sicuri pur in genere preferendo di essere spellati vivi che uscire dall'isola. Il mio Mr. Big non è così, ma il fascino che suscitiamo, anche in persone più strutturate della media e viaggiatori come lui, è innegabile. Questa sensazione non è quella che si prova in altri stati americani, anche se, più volte, ci sono stati persone e gruppi che si sono voluti fotografare con me (orrore!) solo perché italiana. Volevo morì. Ovviamente, parlo da donna; vedo però che gli italiani, col fatto che "lo fanno meglio", dicono, sono molto molto cercati. Sempre a NY, eh. Ovviamente, parlo solo di ciò che ho visto e gli ambienti che ho frequentato (accademici, intellettuali, musicisti, professionisti nelle arti libere). Mai scambiato alcunché con gli agenti di borsa, ad esempio, dunque non so. Comunque, se tiri fuori il passaporto bordeaux, a NY, la risposta è solo  e sempre una: "cool!". Poi, se viene fuori "storica dell'arte, Rinascimento" è un'ecatombe. Ne abbiamo riso molto, io e Mr. Big, ma lui è comunque d'accordo: siamo cool, poche storie. Per una volta, non mi è andata male. Invece che difendermi dalla supposta mia pochezza, come a Parigi, ho dovuto depotenziare la mia (altrettanto supposta) fighità. Cool.



ma anche da noi è così, nel nostro piccolo
basta cambiare provincia o regione o anche paese, che "quelli", ovvero gli indigeni del tal luogo, sono "così", ovvero diversi in qualche modo...
comunque le mie parentele non si estendono a NY, quindi non ho sentito racconti in tal senso


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sembra di sì, per lo meno per gli alberghi. Per Catania, ne ho selezionati 3, di diverse tipologie; per Palermo, uno di quelli indicatomi da Ultimo e un B&B molto bello indicatomi da un'amica. Stanotte (tarda) chiacchiero via skype con *Mr. Big *e sento la sua opinione. Grazie!


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lo sai che su un forum va così
> e si può anche non rispondere, tra l'altro, mica siamo al commissariato
> comunque lo dicevo per te, mi spiace che non hai colto le mie buone intenzioni


mah, se l'avessi ricordato, non avrei aperto un 3d. Sulla seconda, direi che vale più per chi legge che per chi lo apre! 
A me questa cosa del giudizio, basato su niente, poi, sembra asfissiante e tutta solo italiana. E' una delle cose che meno mi mancherà, se riuscissi ad evadere da qui.
Ma ok per le buone intenzioni


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *mah, se l'avessi ricordato, non avrei aperto un 3d. *Sulla seconda, direi che vale più per chi legge che per chi lo apre!
> A me questa cosa del giudizio, basato su niente, poi, sembra asfissiante e tutta solo italiana. E' una delle cose che meno mi mancherà, se riuscissi ad evadere da qui.
> Ma ok per le buone intenzioni


mi pare esagerato.
c'è chi ti ha risposto e aiutato , va sempre considerato il lato buono delle cose.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare esagerato.
> c'è chi ti ha risposto e aiutato , va sempre considerato il lato buono delle cose.


beh, Ultimo in primis, Sbri e Nausicaa le ho ringraziate, sinceramente, e ho sinceramente apprezzato. Molte delle altre 19 pagine, meno :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

sicuramente ma niente di terribile per una persona aperta mentalmente come te,dai 





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, Ultimo in primis, Sbri e Nausicaa le ho ringraziate, sinceramente, e ho sinceramente apprezzato. Molte delle altre 19 pagine, meno :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, Ultimo in primis, Sbri e Nausicaa le ho ringraziate, sinceramente, e ho sinceramente apprezzato. Molte delle altre 19 pagine, meno :mrgreen:


E ioooooo ???


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E ioooooo ???



Tu continua a leccare..! e fammi sapere quando scendi a palermo, ti preparo una canna da pesca e una birra.


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, se l'avessi ricordato, non avrei aperto un 3d. Sulla seconda, direi che vale più per chi legge che per chi lo apre!
> A me questa cosa del giudizio, basato su niente, poi, sembra asfissiante e tutta solo italiana. E' una delle cose che meno mi mancherà, se riuscissi ad evadere da qui.
> Ma ok per le buone intenzioni


non era un giudizio basato sul niente, ma un'opinione basata sul connubio soldi/buone maniere...di lui, e solo eventualmente, ma comunque non le tue

un'italiana che esprime un'opinione sui modi di uno yankee:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu continua a leccare..! e fammi sapere quando scendi a palermo, ti preparo una canna da pesca e una birra.


E' da queste cose che nasce il detto: La classe non si sciacqua  Bella Ultimo, mi piacerebbe davvero sai ? Con il gruppo si pensava di venire ad un evento di Mestre molto famoso che vive a Palermo e che ci ha invitato da lui per partecipare ad uno stage che terrà a Maggio.Se decidiamo di venire sarai il primo a saperlo


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma anche da noi è così, nel nostro piccolo
> basta cambiare provincia o regione o anche paese, che "quelli", ovvero gli indigeni del tal luogo, sono "così", ovvero diversi in qualche modo...


simile, ma forse un po' diverso. Negli States, mi pare ci sia più un discorso non di campanile come l'intendiamo noi ma nemmeno proprio di nazionalità; piuttosto di statalità o di macrozone (noi siamo texani, voi siete del midwest), dappertutto tranne a NY (e in misura molto minore S. Francisco). 
Là ci sono i newyorkesi e i non newyorkesi, del resto dello stato o della zona non gliene può fregar di meno, fanno cultura, geografia ed epicentro a sé. Poi, fra i newyorkesi, esiste, e pesa moltissimo, la differenza fra Manhattanians e "bridges and tunnels people" (gli abitanti degli altri 4 distretti che per andare a Manhattan devono appunto fare i ponti e i tunnel). Brooklyn si salva a malapena e non da molto (i brooklyners, che piano piano diventa sinonimo di "accettabilmente fichi"). So' strani, niente da dire. E' anche un modo spicciolo di misurare la ricchezza, indubbiamente, ma non è solo questo. Già a dichiarare candidamente che sei del Queens (che per il resto del mondo, compreso il comune di NY, è NYC) ti fa scivolare di 16000 punti...C'è una zona costiera che affaccia sull'East River, nel Queens (che è un distretto enorme), che si chiama Astoria, vicinissima all'upper east side di manhattan (se sputano, lo sputo atterra lì). Beh, chi lavora nell'UES, e non riesce a stabilircisi (zona da straricchi), preferisce fare un'ora è più di metro all'andata e altrettanto al ritorno e rimanere a Manhattan, vivendo in una stanza senza luce o poco più, piuttosto che prendere una vera casa in Astoria. Eppure la zona è sicura e carina, comodissima, le case sono storiche e sensibilmente più salubri delle stamberghe del Lower East Side; in più, vai nell'UES in 10 minuti, che per Manhattan è nulla. Ma niente, il Queens gli sembra la morte. Se non altro, quella civile, viste le reazioni... Si fa fatica a capire all'inizio, sono regole strane, illogiche per una città "nuova", senza grossa memoria, senza lunga storia. Anzi, se vogliamo, alcuni dei distretti sono più antichi di Manhattan (come Brooklyn, che era una cittadina industriale di coloni olandesi). Ma non sono né saranno mai Manhattan. So' strani. Grazie al cielo io sono cool, me ne sono potuta fregare altamente. Anzi, il mio incasinatissimo Brooklyn l'ho proprio amato


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E ioooooo ???


sorry!  Anche tu, che depotenzi le mi paranoie in modo mirabile.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i danni che fanno certi telefilm...


Armi di distruzioni di massa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non era un giudizio basato sul niente, ma un'opinione basata sul connubio soldi/buone maniere...di lui, e solo eventualmente, ma comunque non le tue
> 
> un'italiana che esprime un'opinione sui modi di uno yankee:mrgreen:


ma no, tu non facevi parte dei giudizi, piuttosto del consigli/rimproveri non richiesti


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a NY è tutto particolare, gli stessi newyorkesi chiamano gli altri americani  "texani", o "californiani", etc, come se li vedessero sostanzialmente diversi. In ogni caso, gli wasp sono repubblicani e protestanti; a NY sono molto più gettonati i liberal-democratici, atei, cosmopoliti e filoeuropei nella autorappresentazione di sé ma nella realtà attaccatissimi all'isola, specie se ci sono nati. Ergo, se riescono, l'europea/o preferirebbero portarsela a casa, non trasferirsi di là. "Conquistare" una donna proveniente dai paesi "culturali", quasi poterla sfoggiare come prova del proprio livello culturale, è oggetto di vanto, a NY, quasi quanto i successi professionali. Divertente, direi, quasi quanto la mole di baggianate "estere" di cui sono sicuri pur in genere preferendo di essere spellati vivi che uscire dall'isola. Il mio Mr. Big non è così, ma il fascino che suscitiamo, anche in persone più strutturate della media e viaggiatori come lui, è innegabile. Questa sensazione non è quella che si prova in altri stati americani, anche se, più volte, ci sono stati persone e gruppi che si sono voluti fotografare con me (orrore!) solo perché italiana. Volevo morì. Ovviamente, parlo da donna; vedo però che gli italiani, col fatto che "lo fanno meglio", dicono, sono molto molto cercati. Sempre a NY, eh. Ovviamente, parlo solo di ciò che ho visto e gli ambienti che ho frequentato (accademici, intellettuali, musicisti, professionisti nelle arti libere). Mai scambiato alcunché con gli agenti di borsa, ad esempio, dunque non so. Comunque, se tiri fuori il passaporto bordeaux, a NY, la risposta è solo  e sempre una: "cool!". Poi, se viene fuori "storica dell'arte, Rinascimento" è un'ecatombe. Ne abbiamo riso molto, io e Mr. Big, ma lui è comunque d'accordo: siamo cool, poche storie. Per una volta, non mi è andata male. Invece che difendermi dalla supposta mia pochezza, come a Parigi, ho dovuto depotenziare la mia (altrettanto supposta) fighità. Cool.


Er tufello è molto particolare,gli stessi romani ar tufello corka che cè vogliono entrare!Certo er tufello né più quello de na vorta!Ar tufello c'è stanno quelli de destra e quelli de sinistra,quelli da lazie e quelli da riomma,pe movete tranko ar tufello devi conosce er codice della strada.Che non è il codice che regola il traffico automobilistico,è il codice del rispetto,e quanno non c'è rispetto volano pizze come in pizzeria, solo che te volano in faccia.De intellettuali musicisti accademici nemmeno l'ombra,l'unici agenti che se vedono so quelli in divisa che ogni tanto se bevono qualcheduno...!non c'è arte,non c'è nulla e come t'allarghi te sbragano er cool!E se non te fai rispettà con le supposte nce fai n'cazzo,nun c'è posto per la fighità,per i mister big,n'cè un cazzo...però c'è un però!Perchè ar tufello ogni giorno è un giorno in più che strappi alla vita,ed è forse proprio in un posto simile ai margini della città che si diventa umani,quell'umanità che ti riempe il cuore,e ti fa sentire pieno a differenza di quelli che  hanno fatto vari percorsi accademici e credono di essere big,ma dentro sono solo dei vuoti...a perdere!


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er tufello è molto particolare,gli stessi romani ar tufello corka che cè vogliono entrare!Certo er tufello né più quello de na vorta!Ar tufello c'è stanno quelli de destra e quelli de sinistra,quelli da lazie e quelli da riomma,pe movete tranko ar tufello devi conosce er codice della strada.Che non è il codice che regola il traffico automobilistico,è il codice del rispetto,e quanno non c'è rispetto volano pizze come in pizzeria, solo che te volano in faccia.De intellettuali musicisti accademici nemmeno l'ombra,l'unici agenti che se vedono so quelli in divisa che ogni tanto se bevono qualcheduno...!non c'è arte,non c'è nulla e come t'allarghi te sbragano er cool!E se non te fai rispettà con le supposte nce fai n'cazzo,nun c'è posto per la fighità,per i mister big,n'cè un cazzo...però c'è un però!Perchè ar tufello ogni giorno è un giorno in più che strappi alla vita,ed è forse proprio in un posto simile ai margini della città che si diventa umani,quell'umanità che ti riempe il cuore,e ti fa sentire pieno a differenza di quelli che  hanno fatto vari percorsi accademici e credono di essere big,ma dentro sono solo dei vuoti...a perdere!


Ma 'sta cosa contro la cultura, accademica e non, ti passerà mai? Comunque, bel pezzo, ma: se proprio devo (in genere evito, non sono dio), tra misurare l'umanità di un teppistello del tufello e l'umanità di un accademico, preferisco senz'altro misurare la seconda. Mi pare più salubre, soprattutto per rincasare le sera. Poi, tu sei alto uno e novanta e poco ti importa. A me, invece, un filino di più.


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma 'sta cosa contro la cultura, accademica e non, ti passerà mai? Comunque, bel pezzo, ma: se proprio devo (in genere evito, non sono dio), tra misurare l'umanità di un teppistello del tufello e l'umanità di un accademico, preferisco senz'altro misurare la seconda. Mi pare più salubre, soprattutto per rincasare le sera. Poi, tu sei alto uno e novanta e poco ti importa. A me, invece, un filino di più.


No,trovo solo stucchevole metterla sempre sui titoli di studio come hai fatto ancora una volta con jb!Puoi rispondere argomentando le sue uscite in maniera più intelligente,secondo me!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> simile, ma forse un po' diverso. Negli States, mi pare ci sia più un discorso non di campanile come l'intendiamo noi ma nemmeno proprio di nazionalità; piuttosto di statalità o di macrozone (noi siamo texani, voi siete del midwest), dappertutto tranne a NY (e in misura molto minore S. Francisco).
> Là ci sono i newyorkesi e i non newyorkesi, del resto dello stato o della zona non gliene può fregar di meno, fanno cultura, geografia ed epicentro a sé. Poi, fra i newyorkesi, esiste, e pesa moltissimo, la differenza fra Manhattanians e "bridges and tunnels people" (gli abitanti degli altri 4 distretti che per andare a Manhattan devono appunto fare i ponti e i tunnel). Brooklyn si salva a malapena e non da molto (i brooklyners, che piano piano diventa sinonimo di "accettabilmente fichi"). So' strani, niente da dire. E' anche un modo spicciolo di misurare la ricchezza, indubbiamente, ma non è solo questo. Già a dichiarare candidamente che sei del Queens (che per il resto del mondo, compreso il comune di NY, è NYC) ti fa scivolare di 16000 punti...C'è una zona costiera che affaccia sull'East River, nel Queens (che è un distretto enorme), che si chiama Astoria, vicinissima all'upper east side di manhattan (se sputano, lo sputo atterra lì). Beh, chi lavora nell'UES, e non riesce a stabilircisi (zona da straricchi), preferisce fare un'ora è più di metro all'andata e altrettanto al ritorno e rimanere a Manhattan, vivendo in una stanza senza luce o poco più, piuttosto che prendere una vera casa in Astoria. Eppure la zona è sicura e carina, comodissima, le case sono storiche e sensibilmente più salubri delle stamberghe del Lower East Side; in più, vai nell'UES in 10 minuti, che per Manhattan è nulla. Ma niente, il Queens gli sembra la morte. Se non altro, quella civile, viste le reazioni... Si fa fatica a capire all'inizio, sono regole strane, illogiche per una città "nuova", senza grossa memoria, senza lunga storia. Anzi, se vogliamo, alcuni dei distretti sono più antichi di Manhattan (come Brooklyn, che era una cittadina industriale di coloni olandesi). Ma non sono né saranno mai Manhattan. So' strani. Grazie al cielo io sono cool, me ne sono potuta fregare altamente. Anzi, il mio incasinatissimo Brooklyn l'ho proprio amato


A Milano chi è di corso Magenta non è che si sente simile a chi è del Giambellino (un paio di km di distanza). Son sempre questioni di classe.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,trovo solo stucchevole metterla sempre sui titoli di studio come hai fatto ancora una volta con jb!Puoi rispondere argomentando le sue uscite in maniera più intelligente,secondo me!


e che vuoi argomentare con chi ti insulta senza nemmeno decifrare quel che scrivi? Mi viene il dubbio che le difficoltà siano anche strutturali... perché di questo, ho parlato: incapacità di decifrare un testo e grettezza mentale nel riassumerlo, che sono dis-abilità di base (una tecnica, l'altra umana).


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A Milano chi è di corso Magenta non è che si sente simile a chi è del Giambellino (un paio di km di distanza). Son sempre questioni di classe.


ah beh, io la vedo in modo un pochino più complesso, ma certamente vero, c'è la classe di mezzo. Ovvio: parliamo degli USA, mica di Cuba... c'è sempre da darlo per scontato, quello.

Edit: per altro, facevo l'esempio di Astoria parlando della stessa  potenziale persona, dello stesso potenziale reddito: se vivi in una  stanza a Manhattan, sei comunque più figo che se prendi un'intera casa  in Astoria.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah beh, io la vedo in modo un pochino più complesso, ma certamente vero, c'è la classe di mezzo. Ovvio: parliamo degli USA, mica di Cuba... c'è sempre da darlo per scontato, quello.
> 
> Edit: per altro, facevo l'esempio di Astoria parlando della stessa  potenziale persona, dello stesso potenziale reddito: se vivi in una  stanza a Manhattan, sei comunque più figo che se prendi un'intera casa  in Astoria.


Certo: meglio un monolocale in centro di un attico a Quarto Oggiaro (coso un po' superiore per il monolocale).
Del resto hanno anche l'idea, di impostazione protestante, che la società sia meritocratica. Fesseria che si sta diffondendo anche qui.
P.S. Anch'io preferirei una casa a Manhattan che nel Queens e non so chi non la preferirebbe.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A Milano chi è di corso Magenta non è che si sente simile a chi è del* Giambellino* (un paio di km di distanza). Son sempre questioni di classe.


E infatti dove ho abitato io per quasi 6 anni ? A Via Giambellino 98  Non poteva essere diversamente.


Oscuro: come al solito, che te le dico a fà, su certe.....una testa e due tastiere :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo: meglio un monolocale in centro di un attico a Quarto Oggiaro (coso un po' superiore per il monolocale).
> Del resto hanno anche l'idea, di impostazione protestante, che la società sia meritocratica. Fesseria che si sta diffondendo anche qui.
> P.S. Anch'io preferirei una casa a Manhattan che nel Queens e non so chi non la preferirebbe.



mah, sarà che sono anticonvenzionale (quello che dirò però non vale per le supercase che ho visto e frequentato, sono proprio un altro mondo), ma fra il monolocale schifido (che a Manhattan è prorprio uan stanza, vecchia e con una finestra per sbaglio, e mai nel bagno) e la casa nel Queens, mi aggiudico la mia porzione di loft post-industriale a Williamsburg, Brooklyn. E la accendo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er tufello è molto particolare,gli stessi romani ar tufello corka che cè vogliono entrare!Certo er tufello né più quello de na vorta!Ar tufello c'è stanno quelli de destra e quelli de sinistra,quelli da lazie e quelli da riomma,pe movete tranko ar tufello devi conosce er codice della strada.Che non è il codice che regola il traffico automobilistico,è il codice del rispetto,e quanno non c'è rispetto volano pizze come in pizzeria, solo che te volano in faccia.De intellettuali musicisti accademici nemmeno l'ombra,l'unici agenti che se vedono so quelli in divisa che ogni tanto se bevono qualcheduno...!non c'è arte,non c'è nulla e come t'allarghi te sbragano er cool!E se non te fai rispettà con le supposte nce fai n'cazzo,nun c'è posto per la fighità,per i mister big,n'cè un cazzo...però c'è un però!Perchè ar tufello ogni giorno è un giorno in più che strappi alla vita,ed è forse proprio in un posto simile ai margini della città che si diventa umani,quell'umanità che ti riempe il cuore,e ti fa sentire pieno a differenza di quelli che  hanno fatto vari percorsi accademici e credono di essere big,ma dentro sono solo dei vuoti...a perdere!


Grande!


----------



## Ecate (13 Dicembre 2013)

Son tutte cose vere, il punto è che esplicitarle senza prenderne le distanze stride.
hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Unghie sulla lavagna.
Più si viaggia più si dovrebbe imparare quanto siano relative le proprie convenzioni sociali, per trattare con disinvoltura le proprie e anche quelle degli altri.
E adesso dico una cosa che.... 
Hiiiiiiiii
È più difficile valutare il livello sociale di persone che appartengono ad un'altra cultura
hiiiiiiiiiiiii
Però è vero


----------



## Principessa (13 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, apparte il fatto che proprio non è l'angolo del consiglio (non richiesto), ma in oni caso, tu conosci persone che sffrontanto spese che non possono sostenere? Boh, frequenti gente strana, che vuoi che ti dica...


Mi è sembrato che tu volessi strafare.
Si, conosco persone che per una volta vanno oltre con le spese per strafare.
Non conosco nessuna però, devo ammettere, che paga una vacanza a un uomo ricco e fighetto con cui "si sta frequentando" 
I consigli li hai chiesti tu.
Ringrazia chi ti ha risposto piuttosto che tirartela sul nulla. Fossi stata saggia come vuoi far credere di essere, avresti cercato su internet le risposte che cerchi.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E infatti dove ho abitato io per quasi 6 anni ? A Via Giambellino 98  Non poteva essere diversamente.
> 
> 
> Oscuro: come al solito, che te le dico a fà, su certe.....una testa e due tastiere :up:


E frequentavi amici di corso Magenta?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, sarà che sono anticonvenzionale (quello che dirò però non vale per le supercase che ho visto e frequentato, sono proprio un altro mondo), ma fra il monolocale schifido (che a Manhattan è prorprio uan stanza, vecchia e con una finestra per sbaglio, e mai nel bagno) e la casa nel Queens, mi aggiudico la mia porzione di loft post-industriale a Williamsburg, Brooklyn. E la accendo


Infatti non ti avevo posto l'alternativa con Brooklyn :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi è sembrato che tu volessi strafare.
> Si, conosco persone che per una volta vanno oltre con le spese per strafare.
> Non conosco nessuna però, devo ammettere, che paga una vacanza a un uomo ricco e fighetto con cui "si sta frequentando"
> I consigli li hai chiesti tu.
> Ringrazia chi ti ha risposto piuttosto che tirartela sul nulla. Fossi stata saggia come vuoi far credere di essere, avresti cercato su internet le risposte che cerchi.


preferisco risposte da persone che "conosco" da tempo, almeno per alcuni aspetti, mi pare più che saggio: direi elementare. Poi, non è la prima volta che ti leggo saltare a conclusioni da poche sillabe: attenzione, si vola sul fuoco. Se comunque, conosci persone che "strafanno" nelle spese in questi periodi di carestia, di nuovo: mi spiace per te (e per loro), altro da dirti non ho 

ah, uomo ricco e fighetto...lo conosci, forse? Un dubbio mai, eh. Perché farebbe bene, alle volte. Ho detto "troppo upper class perché mi senta del tutto a mio agio nel proporre etc.", un dato relativo. Come è diventato Onassis, lo sapete solo voi. Ma va bene così: me lo devo godere io, non voi. :mrgreen: Chi voleva capire, ha capito, gli altri, come vogliono: siamo ancora formalmente in un paese libero

edit: ah, Troy?/Toy?/Principessa? o come ti chiami, se spari a zero mancando la mira di un ettometro (più o meno gentilmente più meno che più)  quando invece chiedevo semplici consigli logistici, non è che mi viene da ringraziare, ma piuttosto da chiedermi: "ma perché lo fa? per sentire la sua voce?"


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E ioooooo ???


 e Sienne! Ho dimenticato Sienne. Grazie anche a lei


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti non ti avevo posto l'alternativa con Brooklyn :mrgreen:


era il mio modo per dirti: c'è sempre una terza via, c'è sempre una via per sottrarsi a questo mortifero aut aut. Basta cercarla. Io, comunque, nel Queens manco morta, ma nelle stamberghe solo per poter dire: "vivo a Manhattan" no, non c'è storia. Il figo si crea, si nutre, si cresce, si sviluppa, come nel finale di Calvino delle Città Invisibili


----------



## Principessa (14 Dicembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> preferisco risposte da persone che "conosco" da tempo, almeno per alcuni aspetti, mi pare più che saggio: direi elementare. Poi, non è la prima volta che ti leggo saltare a conclusioni da poche sillabe: attenzione, si vola sul fuoco. Se comunque, conosci persone che "strafanno" nelle spese in questi periodi di carestia, di nuovo: mi spiace per te (e per loro), altro da dirti non ho
> 
> ah, uomo ricco e fighetto...lo conosci, forse? Un dubbio mai, eh. Perché farebbe bene, alle volte. Ho detto "troppo upper class perché mi senta del tutto a mio agio nel proporre etc.", un dato relativo. Come è diventato Onassis, lo sapete solo voi. Ma va bene così: me lo devo godere io, non voi. :mrgreen: Chi voleva capire, ha capito, gli altri, come vogliono: siamo ancora formalmente in un paese libero
> 
> edit: ah, Troy?/Toy?/Principessa? o come ti chiami, se spari a zero mancando la mira di un ettometro (più o meno gentilmente più meno che più)  quando invece chiedevo semplici consigli logistici, non è che mi viene da ringraziare, ma piuttosto da chiedermi: "ma perché lo fa? per sentire la sua voce?"


Ti contraddici da sola: ripeti che non conosci persone che intraprendono spese oltre la loro portata ma neghi che il tuo amico sia ricco, sebbene frequenti ristoranti costosi, tue parole.
Allora o è uno che vuole strafare, o tu stai dicendo una bugia, nel tentativo di rendere meno strano il fatto che tu paghi - e lui si faccia pagare - albergo, macchina, eccetera.

Il mio consiglio di non andare oltre con le spese sarà stato ovvio e banale, ma nulla da meritare una reazione tanto acida. Molto poco classy e più da zitella italiota.

Te lo auguro di godere, magari oltre agli orgasmi ti torna anche la buona educazione.


Troy lo dici a qualcun'altra, non a me.


----------



## Principessa (14 Dicembre 2013)

Rispetto a una gran maleducata come te, persino io sono una Principessa.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,trovo solo stucchevole metterla sempre sui titoli di studio come hai fatto ancora una volta con jb!*Puoi rispondere argomentando le sue uscite in maniera più intelligente*,secondo me!





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e che vuoi argomentare con chi ti insulta senza nemmeno decifrare quel che scrivi? Mi viene il dubbio che le difficoltà siano anche strutturali... perché di questo, ho parlato: incapacità di decifrare un testo e grettezza mentale nel riassumerlo, che sono dis-abilità di base (una tecnica, l'altra umana).


No, non può, in effetti. Perchè non è questione di decifrare, che non è che parliamo di una svegliona che scrive in geroglifici e che senza la famosa stele non si riesce a tradurre. No. E' che io, di media, decifro assai bene, e poi AnnaBlume non è realmente così difficile da comprendere tout-court, anche se la cosa posso capire che non le vada troppo a genio. Ma non è che ci posso fare nulla, sti cazzi di cosa va a genio e cosa no ad AnnaBlume, diciamo. Per il resto dei titoli di studio non mi è mai importato nulla, nè in senso, nè nell'altro. Non è che mi offendo se mi chiedono come ho fatto ad arrivare al diploma. Poi, ovviamente, tutto dipende da chi mi pone la domanda. Nel caso specifico non mi sono offeso affatto, anzi, mi sono piuttosto divertito per la verità.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2013)

Chiudo qui una conversazione deragliata in modo oramai delirante; ringrazio tutti/e quelli/e che hanno contruibuito con consigli e suggerimenti sulla Sicilia, o con chiacchiere distese. Grazie ancora! Bonne Journée


----------

